# Milan, Soriano è vicinissimo: si tratta la clausola rescissoria.



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.

Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

speriamo in Sarri


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Mi piacerebbe vedere

Soriano-Bertolacci-Bonaventura
uno forte/Honda/Suso


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



E va bene, lo prendano.

Ma non si facciano più vedere se non con Zlatan.


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe aggiungere a quei 10 anche Poli o Nocerino.



E lì sarebbero applausi scroscianti, nessuno che si chiede perché mai la Samp dovrebbe liberarsi di uno così forte? hanno una squadra da sbattere nell'umido quasi e vendono.
Dovremo farcene una ragione, secondo me a Genova neanche ci credono che pagheremo la clausola per Soriano.
Arriva, chiaro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



A quanto pare vogliono replicare la prima Juventus di Conte, farcita di italiani o gente di medio livello. Dimenticandosi però che quella squadra a centrocampo aveva "indovinato" due colpi da 90: Vidal e Pirlo.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E va bene, lo prendano.
> 
> Ma non si facciano più vedere se non con Zlatan.



Esatto. Come dico sopra, questa gente acquisterebbe un senso solo con un colpo da 90: Zlatan.


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Ormai tocca rassegnarsi. Mi auguro solo che perlomeno non gli facciano un contratto di millemila anni che non ci permetterà di sbolognarlo in futuro.


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.


E' una richiesta del tecnico, e vabbè...
Ma la società cosa fa? Perchè asseconda questa trattativa? 
Perchè alla fin fine di spendere 30 milioni e più per Witsel con ingaggio doppio se non triplo, non ne vogliono sapere.
Siamo pieni di medioman in squadra.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Agosto 2015)

Mah... ormai arriva... vedremo che altro succederà... è un colpo al cuore se arriva da solo


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> A quanto pare vogliono replicare la prima Juventus di Conte, farcita di italiani o gente di medio livello. Dimenticandosi però che quella squadra a centrocampo aveva "indovinato" due colpi da 90: Vidal e Pirlo.



Pure noi ne abbiamo fatti due da 90
Soriano e Bertolacci


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

lo vuole miha, non si poteva fare altrimenti, vedremo se questo mette la pietra tombale ai sogni di un vero centrocampista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> lo vuole miha, non si poteva fare altrimenti, vedremo se questo mette la pietra tombale ai sogni di un vero centrocampista.



Sicuro, non mettetevi in testa che oltre a Soriano arrivi un altro centrocampista. Per quello se ne riparla nel 2016, forse.

L'unica speranza che abbiamo di dare un senso a questo centrocampo italiota è prendere Zlatan.


----------



## ildemone85 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



bidone biblico, bocciato pure mihajlovic a sto punto, serve un allenatore di fama mondiale, altrimenti non usciamo dal pattume.


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Alla fine per Witsel secondo me non è ancora chiusa, ci potrebbe essere qualche cessione importante tipo Honda o Menez e i soldi ci sarebbero pure.
Non voglio credere che a Sinisa vada bene il solo Soriano senza avere nemmeno una garanzia davanti come Ibra, non ha senso proprio, questa squadra potrà giocare il miglior calcio del mondo, correre per 3 e non avrà mai la certezza di arrivare nemmeno al terzo posto.
Senza grandi giocatori è difficile portare a casa risultati, figuriamoci in una squadra che non sa più vincere.


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sicuro, non mettetevi in testa che oltre a Soriano arrivi un altro centrocampista. Per quello se ne riparla nel 2016, forse.
> 
> L'unica speranza che abbiamo di dare un senso a questo centrocampo italiota è prendere Zlatan.


thiago motta?


----------



## devils milano (18 Agosto 2015)

e sapendo che il centrocampo aveva bisogno di linfa nuova, avrebbero aspettato l'inzio del campionato per prendere Soriano, che tra l'altro non costa 30 milioni ma 10?...la fantastica strategia quale sarebbe?


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.


Come tifosi forse avremmo dovuto farci sentire di più, e far giungere la voce tramite Milan Channel...
Non credo ci sia un tifoso contento di quest'operazione.


----------



## O Animal (18 Agosto 2015)

Cribbio ma un Giovanni Augusto a caso no? Ad uno dei peggiori centrocampi di Italia abbiamo innestato un centrocampista del Genoa e uno della Sampdoria investendo più di 30 cucuzze... Ma dove pensiamo di andare?


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Agosto 2015)

comunque abbiamo il centrocampo più scarso della lega... pazzesco e abbiamo pure investito 30 mln sul reparto


----------



## Giangy (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.


Ormai purtroppo è del Milan


----------



## Dany20 (18 Agosto 2015)

Potrebbe essere un grande acquisto visto che Sinisa lo conosce ma resto scettico.


----------



## Love (18 Agosto 2015)

speriamo che negli ultimi giorni arrivi cmq un grande centrocampista e soriano vada a fare il trequartista...ma ormai ci credo poco...


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Era scontato, comunque. Ho iniziato a rassegnarmi quando hanno iniziato a parlare dell'interesse del Napoli, della Juve, del Real, del Barça e del Brasile del '70.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (18 Agosto 2015)

Lo conosco poco ma mi fido del mister che finora non ha sbagliato un colpo


----------



## ilcondompelato (18 Agosto 2015)

m secondo me la storia che sia miha a volerlo è falsa
la società nn vuole prendere gente da 30 mln con ingaggio stratosferico ed miha ha preso atto di cio proponendo l unico giocatore dal coto basso e che conosce.
miha s è dovuto accontentare di quello che il condom poteva offrirgli


----------



## Gekyn (18 Agosto 2015)

Non ci resta che dare fiducia al tecnico, se lo ha chiesto vuol dire che è convinto della sua utilità, e per una volta la società lo segue...


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.




Da capire poi perchè Bertolacci 20 e Soriano 10, stessa età


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

A questo punto ci saremmo potuti risparmiare l'acquisto di Pentolacci.


----------



## Love (18 Agosto 2015)

tanto per capire una cosa...nella samp dove giocava...trequartista e mezz'ala...destra o sinistra...???


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Niente via... Sono veramente schifato dal nostro mercato a centrocampo. 30 milioni per non migliorare di una virgola.


----------



## The P (18 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Da capire poi perchè Bertolacci 20 e Soriano 10, stessa età



Vai a leggere il thread di Soriano nel forum principale della Sampdoria. Lo ritengono mediocre anche loro e non ce n'è uno che lo consideri pari o più forte di Bertolacci. Inoltre ritengono in molti che l'anno scorso abbia fatto la stagione della vita


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Voglio trovare un senso a quest'operazione, anche se quest'operazione un senso non ce l'ha ..


----------



## Snake (18 Agosto 2015)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> m secondo me la storia che sia miha a volerlo è falsa
> la società nn vuole prendere gente da 30 mln con ingaggio stratosferico ed miha ha preso atto di cio proponendo l unico giocatore dal coto basso e che conosce.
> miha s è dovuto accontentare di quello che il condom poteva offrirgli



chiaramente è così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> tanto per capire una cosa...nella samp dove giocava...trequartista e mezz'ala...destra o sinistra...???


Mezz'ala destra o trequartista.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Vai a leggere il thread di Soriano nel forum principale della Sampdoria. Lo ritengono mediocre anche loro e non ce n'è uno che lo consideri pari o più forte di Bertolacci. *Inoltre ritengono in molti che l'anno scorso abbia fatto la stagione della vita*


...


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2015)

Niente, ho pregato tutti i santi ma alla fine l'incubo si è avverato


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Non capisco assolutamente le strategie societarie e di Bee. 

Se Mihajlovic chiede Soriano è perché non c'è la volontà di spendere più soldi a centrocampo per un Witsel?

A questo punto che senso aveva spendere 20 milioni ANCHE per Bertolacci?

Sono abbastanza perplesso. Per quanto riguarda il giocatore, mi auguro fortissimamente di sbagliarmi sul suo conto.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Berlusconi non fa il summit di mercato per Soriano
Il nome internazionale

Cvd


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Allo stesso prezzo prendi banega eh tanto per fare un esempio queste operazioni mi fanno schifo Sinisa e le sue fisse deve capire che qua non siamo a Genoa....


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Allo stesso prezzo prendi banega eh tanto per fare un esempio queste operazioni mi fanno schifo Sinisa e le sue fisse deve capire che qua non siamo a Genoa....



Banega a 10 nel mondo della Pimpa dai


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Praticamente è fatta. Witsel non ce lo possiamo permettere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Eviti Bertolacci, eviti Soriano ed hai 30 milioni in più, gliene aggiungi una cinquina ed hai comprato Witsel. Il mercato a centrocampo è stato veramente una follia, bene in difesa, bene in attacco ma in mezzo l'incompetenza più totale.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Agosto 2015)

Già mi immagino i cinesi fare code chilometriche a comprare le magliette di Soriano


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Viste le premesse mercato finora fortemente deludente. Il centrocampo è da anni che viene rattoppato con dei mediomen che non cambiano niente. Si preferisce sempre la quantità alla qualità. Assurdo, io fatico a capire la logica di questi qui.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Banega a 10 nel mondo della Pimpa dai



Mica tanto va in scadenza nel 2016.
Soriano come rinforzo è un insulto ai tifosi del Milan.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Bisognava aspettare l'inizio del campionato per metterlo a disposizione dell'allenatore?


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Fanno le cene per soriano 

Buffoni !!!


----------



## devils milano (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non fa il summit di mercato per Soriano
> Il nome internazionale
> 
> Cvd



è quello che ho sempre pensato anch'io...cioè trasformano SORIANO nel sogno dell'estate???
se cosi fosse bel coraggio quando da Casa Milan si incolpava Nelio Lucas per il mercato...sicuramente con lui come DS, Bertolacci e Soriano manco sapeva chi fossero..


----------



## alcyppa (18 Agosto 2015)

Un calcio sulle balle con rincorsa, ecco cos'è Soriano al Milan.

Soprattutto visto che è il "rinforzo".


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Agosto 2015)

Il senso di passare da Kondogbia a Bertolacci/Soriano ipervalutati ancora devo capirlo.


----------



## ilcondompelato (18 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non capisco assolutamente le strategie societarie e di Bee.
> 
> Se Mihajlovic chiede Soriano è perché non c'è la volontà di spendere più soldi a centrocampo per un Witsel?
> 
> ...


il senso è che Bertolacci e soriano costano insieme meno di witsel che costa minimo 35, senza contare che l ingaggio di questo soriano sarebbe di 1mln massimo 1,5, mentre witsel ne chiederebbe 4 l anno, ergo 8 lordi.
purtroppo siamo alle solite da anni...il pelatone non è in grado di riportarci ad un livello accettabile, nonostante i 100 mln spesi.
la roma con 10 mln ha rifatto l attacco, pagandoli a babbo morto.
questione di competenza


----------



## Tobi (18 Agosto 2015)

che caratteristiche ha soriano?


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che caratteristiche ha soriano?



Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Agosto 2015)

Non è scarsissimo dai ed è pure giovane, sarebbe buono come acquisto di contorno
Comunque secondo me giocherà trequartista


----------



## Hammer (18 Agosto 2015)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Non è scarsissimo dai ed è pure giovane, sarebbe buono come acquisto di contorno
> Comunque secondo me giocherà trequartista



D'accordo il contorno, ma il piatto principale?


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Non è scarsissimo dai ed è pure giovane, sarebbe buono come acquisto di contorno
> Comunque secondo me giocherà trequartista



Ma noi prendiamo solo quelli di contorno è quello il problema. Servono titolari da milan non riserve.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Con o senza soriano non ti cambia niente da 6 posto eri da 6 rimani.
Sono troppo schifata basta non ne voglio più parlare da me non avranno una lire sono bravi solo a rovinare i sogni mi fanno schifo!


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Non è scarsissimo dai ed è pure giovane, sarebbe buono come acquisto di contorno
> Comunque secondo me giocherà trequartista



Va per i 25, tanto giovane non è....


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2015)

Su un forum della Samp non stanno piangendo... anzi ho letto pure che certi vogliono Nocerino


----------



## Fabregas (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.



Post dell'anno


----------



## Tobi (18 Agosto 2015)

per quest'anno è andata cosi, abbiamo fatto fuori parecchie Zavorre e chi è arrivato ha migliorato la.situazione:

Bacca - Destro
Adriano - El Sharaawy
Bertolacci - Muntari
Soriano ? - Essien
Romagnoli - Alex
Ely - Bonera

Speriamo di fare la stagione della vita, qualificandoci in Champions, solo a quel punto potremo ambire a qualche Top Player.

Con Ibra sarebbe tutto piu semplice


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.



sei diventato il mio nuovo dio


----------



## Mille e una notte (18 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Vai a leggere il thread di Soriano nel forum principale della Sampdoria. Lo ritengono mediocre anche loro e non ce n'è uno che lo consideri pari o più forte di Bertolacci. Inoltre ritengono in molti che l'anno scorso abbia fatto la stagione della vita


 Ottimo  Servirà come metro di paragone per far sembrare fenomenale Bertolacci


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Finita  altri solti buttati via non ci voglio credere


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.



Gatto all'avanguardia, parla tedesco fluentemente.
Entrato nel GWR come gatto più costoso della storia, a ritirare il premio il veterinario dell'Ac Milan, il dott. Tognaccini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2015)

Sono schifato ..


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per quest'anno è andata cosi, abbiamo fatto fuori parecchie Zavorre e chi è arrivato ha migliorato la.situazione:
> 
> Bacca - Destro
> Adriano - El Sharaawy
> ...



Hanno detto che vogliono arrivare alla quotazione in borsa entro due anni.
Se non sono cavolate, devono fare una squadra competitiva già quest'anno per vincere lo scudetto.

Possono arrivare Soriano, Cigarini, Santon, Guarin e altri cinque di questo livello, ma l'acquisto di Witsel e Ibra (o chi per loro) resta necessario.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (18 Agosto 2015)

Se devo prendere sto bidone è meglio non prendere nessuno


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio, la trattativa per Soriano è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.
> 
> Laudisa conferma: dopo il si di Berlusconi, si tratta sulla clausola da 10M.



Ma che schifo è? Non voglio crederci.


----------



## J&B (18 Agosto 2015)

Bonaventura-Bertolacci-Soriano

...praticamente tre doppioni


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Per me arrivano sia Soriano che Witsel. Via Nocerino e Jose Mauri (prestito).


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Per me arrivano sia Soriano che Witsel. Via Nocerino e Jose Mauri (prestito).



Si buonanotte..


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Si buonanotte..



.


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2015)

Love ha scritto:


> tanto per capire una cosa...nella samp dove giocava...trequartista e mezz'ala...destra o sinistra...???



Giocava mezzala destra ma le migliori partite le ha fatte a trequarti. Al Milan giocherà a trequarti, l'alternativa tecnica a Honda.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2015)

Soriano sarà bene o male è chiaramente la volonta di Mihajlovic, si puo dire che qua non c'entra Galliani.. si credo cmq sara anche importante liberarsi di Nocerino



Admin ha scritto:


> Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> per quest'anno è andata cosi, abbiamo fatto fuori parecchie Zavorre e chi è arrivato ha migliorato la.situazione:
> 
> Bacca - Destro
> Adriano - El Sharaawy
> ...



La sostanza è in quell'ultimo rigo. Punto.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

La questione è molto semplice
Per Soriano, vale lo stesso ragionamento di Romagnoli
Esplicita richiesta dell'allenatore che lo conosce, e lo reputa un grande giocatore
Secondo voi, Mihajlovic capisce di calcio? Si o no?
Se si, allora bisognerebbe essere più ottimisti


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

Soriano è una copia di Bertolacci che a sua volta è una copia di Bonaventura. Secondo me a Milanello non si conosce il termine regista di qualità.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Agosto 2015)

questo è l'inconveniente del prendere gli allenatori dalla provincia.

Dubito fortemente che con Ancelotti sarebbero stati spesi 35-40 milioni per Romagnoli e Soriano,credo sarebbero stati investiti su altri profili.

La cosa certa è che Mihajlovic si sta prendendo grosse responsabilità sul mercato.E se dovesse fallire(speriamo di no) sarebbe il nuovo capro espiatorio designato


----------



## Schism75 (18 Agosto 2015)

Assurdo.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> La questione è molto semplice
> Per Soriano, vale lo stesso ragionamento di Romagnoli
> Esplicita richiesta dell'allenatore che lo conosce, e lo reputa un grande giocatore
> Secondo voi, Mihajlovic capisce di calcio? Si o no?
> Se si, allora bisognerebbe essere più ottimisti



Sinisa sembra puntare piu al uomo che alla questione tecnica, bene o male è cmq lui che decide


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Si buonanotte..



Ti svegli presto domani?
Notte.


----------



## The P (18 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Giocava mezzala destra ma le migliori partite le ha fatte a trequarti. Al Milan giocherà a trequarti, l'alternativa tecnica a Honda.



Leggo ancora sui due principali forum doriani (volevo cercare qualche parere positivo, ma non ci sono riuscito) che quasi all'unanimità non lo ritengono adatto a giocare sulla trequarti, molti invece lo ritengono una discreta mezzala. Ora, di Mihajlovic possiamo anche fidarci, ma se due forum doriani con diverse centinaia di iscritti dice la stessa cosa un po' di verità ci sarà.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Leggo ancora sui due principali forum doriani (volevo cercare qualche parere positivo, ma non ci sono riuscito) che quasi all'unanimità non lo ritengono adatto a giocare sulla trequarti, molti invece lo ritengono una discreta mezzala. Ora, di Mihajlovic possiamo anche fidarci, ma se due forum doriani con diverse centinaia di iscritti dice la stessa cosa un po' di verità ci sarà.



Beh Pié, effettivamente Soriano giocava nel 4-3-3 come mezz'ala... che giocasse col 4-3-1-2 alla Samp ancora non l'ho capito..


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

E se Soriano volesse dire tanti saluti a Poli?


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> questo è l'inconveniente del prendere gli allenatori dalla provincia.
> 
> Dubito fortemente che con Ancelotti sarebbero stati spesi 35-40 milioni per Romagnoli e Soriano,credo sarebbero stati investiti su altri profili.
> 
> *La cosa certa è che Mihajlovic si sta prendendo grosse responsabilità sul mercato.E se dovesse fallire(speriamo di no) sarebbe il nuovo capro espiatorio designato*



galliani no?
Quindi miha ha preferito soariano a wistel,iisco,erikssen


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> galliani no?
> Quindi miha ha preferito soariano a wistel,iisco,erikssen



Soriano e Romagnoli sono esplicite richieste dell'allenatore
Due nomi che sono stati fatti già nella prima riunione di mercato, tre mesi fa
Mihajolovic si presentò ad Arcore e mise questi due nomi in cima alla lista dei desideri


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> galliani no?
> Quindi miha ha preferito soariano a wistel,iisco,erikssen



Galliani purtroppo non rischia mai,a maggior ragione in questo caso dove si è limitato a soddisfare due richieste del tecnico 

non hai capito il mio ragionamento:quel che intendevo era che magari con Carletto la priorità sarebbe stata il centrocampista e non il difensore.Ergo,magari non sarebbe arrivato Romagnoli,ma gran parte della quarantina di milioni spesa per i cartellini dei due sarebbe stata destinata al centrocampista


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Soriano e Romagnoli sono esplicite richieste dell'allenatore
> Due nomi che sono stati fatti già nella prima riunione di mercato, tre mesi fa
> Mihajolovic si presentò ad Arcore e mise questi due nomi in cima alla lista dei desideri



Ci credi pure quando lo dici?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ci credi pure quando lo dici?



Ma ci credi cosa? Ne parlano tutti i giornali e le tv da mesi
Mihajlovic in conferenza stampa lo disse apertamente che voleva Romagnoli
Ieri c'è stata la cena ed ha ribadito al Presidente di volere anche Soriano, altro giocatore che lui ha allenato e stima
Dove sei stato? Su Marte? Bah ...


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Soriano e Romagnoli sono esplicite richieste dell'allenatore
> Due nomi che sono stati fatti già nella prima riunione di mercato, tre mesi fa
> Mihajolovic si presentò ad Arcore e mise questi due nomi in cima alla lista dei desideri



Romagnoli si...lo ha dichiarato piu volte ma soriano non mi pare.
Poi se hai intercettato la discussione tra sinisa e b ad arcore alzo le mani.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ma ci credi cosa? Ne parlano tutti i giornali e le tv da mesi
> Mihajlovic in conferenza stampa lo disse apertamente che voleva Romagnoli
> Ieri c'è stata la cena ed ha ribadito al Presidente di volere anche Soriano, altro giocatore che lui ha allenato e stima
> Dove sei stato? Su Marte? Bah ...



Sto parlando di Soriano in cima alla lista dei desideri di Mihajlovic.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2015)

La solita vergogna,firmata cravattaro ovviamente. Anche quest'anno mi sa che mi prendo un anno sabbatico,da questi pagliacci. Non hanno ancora capito. A gennaio voglio lo stadio vuoto. Se ci va bene arriviamo sesti.


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2015)

Mi sa che a questo punto Bonaventura va in panca.

De Jong (Montolivo)
Soriano (Bonaventura) - Bertolacci (Jose Mauri)
Honda (Menez)

Se c'è un lato positivo è che probabilmente Poli vedrà molto meno il campo, quasi mai o mai si spera.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Romagnoli si...lo ha dichiarato piu volte ma soriano non mi pare.
> Poi se hai intercettato la discussione tra sinisa e b ad arcore alzo le mani.



Si sa ... ne parlano tutti da mesi. TUTTI.
Non facciamo finta di cadere dalle nuvole e di non saper che il giocatore arriva perchè richiesto dall'allenatore, che lo ha allenato.
I primi topic su Soriano sono stati aperti mesi fa, dopo il vertice di Arcore. Richiesta dell'allenatore, ed è stata ulteriormente ribadita ieri.


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Si sa ... ne parlano tutti da mesi. TUTTI.
> Non facciamo finta di cadere dalle nuvole e di non saper che il giocatore arriva perchè richiesto dall'allenatore, che lo ha allenato.
> I primi topic su Soriano sono stati aperti mesi fa, dopo il vertice di Arcore. Richiesta dell'allenatore, ed è stata ulteriormente ribadita ieri.



ma sicuro lo ha preferito a isco e ad erikssen


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto parlando di Soriano in cima alla lista dei desideri di Mihajlovic.



Ed è così, è uno dei nomi che venne fatto alla cena di Arcore da parte di Mihajlovic. 
Soriano è un suo pupillo, semplice.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sicuro lo ha preferito a isco e ad erikssen



Magari ha preferito Romagnoli a Sergio Ramos...
ma che significa? bah...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Si sa ... ne parlano tutti da mesi. TUTTI.
> Non facciamo finta di cadere dalle nuvole e di non saper che il giocatore arriva perchè richiesto dall'allenatore, che lo ha allenato.
> I primi topic su Soriano sono stati aperti mesi fa, dopo il vertice di Arcore. Richiesta dell'allenatore, ed è stata ulteriormente ribadita ieri.



assolutamente sì,dipendesse da Galliani e Berlusconi rimarremmo così come siamo,altro che Soriano.
Il doriano è un'esplicita richiesta del serbo


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Si ma ok che è un pupillo di Sinisa ma Berlusconi e Galliani che sono uomini di esperienza non si fanno 2 domande sul potenziale del giocatore ? Della sua utilità?
Cioè abbiamo un centrocampo mediocre e per rinforzarlo si prende Soriano?
Anche un bambino si metterebbe a ridere...


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Magari ha preferito Romagnoli a Sergio Ramos...
> ma che significa? bah...



ehhh certo sergio ramos che prende *10 sacchi* l anno al real c e lo possiamo permettere 

Ma ragazzi in che mondo vivete...il mercato lo fa galliani.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Si ma ok che è un pupillo di Sinisa ma Berlusconi e Galliani che sono uomini di esperienza non si fanno 2 domande sul potenziale del giocatore ? Della sua utilità?
> Cioè abbiamo un centrocampo mediocre e per rinforzarlo si prende Soriano?
> Anche un bambino si metterebbe a ridere...



Neanche io ci vado pazzo, ma Mihajlovic lo conosce. Lo ha allenato, chi meglio di lui può giudicarlo? Come Romagnoli, dobbiamo fare un atto di fede. Questo è quanto. Dobbiamo credere nella conoscenza del calcio da parte del nostro allenatore.
Perchè poi facciamo presto a fare discorsi tipo "allenatore manager, il mercato si fa in base alle esigenze dell'allenatore" e bla bla bla
Anche io preferirei altri, ma mi voglio fidare di Mihajlovic quindi amen


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

ma a questo punto valeva la pena prendere soriano a 10 e i 20 di bertolacci li spendevi per un signor centrocampista. Bo valli a capire quelli che fanno mercato al Milan. Abbiamo troppi giocatori con caratteristiche simili. Non penso che Sinisa tra un Witsel e Soriano sia così fesso da scegliere il secondo.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Neanche io ci vado pazzo, ma Mihajlovic lo conosce. Lo ha allenato, chi meglio di lui può giudicarlo? Come Romagnoli, dobbiamo fare un atto di fede. Questo è quanto. Dobbiamo credere nella conoscenza del calcio da parte del nostro allenatore.
> Perchè poi facciamo presto a fare discorsi tipo "allenatore manager, il mercato si fa in base alle esigenze dell'allenatore" e bla bla bla
> Anche io preferirei altri, ma mi voglio fidare di Mihajlovic quindi amen



Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E se Soriano volesse dire tanti saluti a Poli?



Non ci sono comunque soldi per prenderne un altro, e non sono sicuro sia meglio di Honda (sigh).


----------



## alessandro77 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Sicuro, non mettetevi in testa che oltre a Soriano arrivi un altro centrocampista. Per quello se ne riparla nel 2016, forse.
> 
> L'unica speranza che abbiamo di dare un senso a questo centrocampo italiota è prendere Zlatan.



hai ragione


----------



## alessandro77 (18 Agosto 2015)

anch'io speravo in qualcosa di meglio onestamente, però ragazzi ricordiamoci che l'anno passato avevamo Muntari, Essien e Montolivo che solo un infortunio ci "ha tolto di mezzo" per metà stagione.. rispetto a quel centrocampo, qualsiasi altro centrocampo appare migliore. si può discutere e molto, su quanto speso rispetto al valore di chi è arrivato, ma parlare di centrocampo non migliorato è sbagliato per me


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Agosto 2015)

Questo mercato dimostra, come ogni sessione, la totale incompetenza di Adriano Galliani.

Spendere sui 100 milioni per creare una squadra da EL e spendere 30 milioni per il centrocampo senza prendere un centrocampista di qualita e qualcosa che nessun altro AD al mondo poteva fare, nemmeno la dirigenza del Liverpool


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Voglio sperare che salti mettere un altro mediocre come Soriano a centrocampo non lo sopporterei.
Non me ne frega niente che lo voglia Sinisa su Bertolacci e Romagnoli potevo capire per lui no mi dispiace...
Che poi andra a finire in panchina Honda è molto piu forte di Soriano non scherziamo.
Fara compagnia a Montolivo, Poli, Cerci....


----------



## hiei87 (18 Agosto 2015)

Siamo pieni di soldi, ma compriamo la stessa gente che compravamo gli anni scorsi tra prestiti, comproprietà e parametri 0.
Ogni estate dev'essere un'agonia...


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2015)

Io mi chiedo da 2 ore , ma perché ????? Perché un altro ennesimo mediocre ??? Non ci serve a nulla né come giocatore ne tecnicamente sto cesso


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*




Dopo i 20 milioni per Bertolacci, altri 14 per Soriano.

Non ci voglio credere.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo da 2 ore , ma perché ????? Perché un altro ennesimo mediocre ??? Non ci serve a nulla né come giocatore ne tecnicamente sto cesso



Sisi davvero inspiegabile. Se poi non arriva nemmeno Ibra andare in Champions sarebbe un miracolo sportivo.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo da 2 ore , ma perché ????? Perché un altro ennesimo mediocre ??? Non ci serve a nulla né come giocatore ne tecnicamente sto cesso



Uguale disperazione totale, Sinisa che credevo un alleato si dimostra un allenatore di provincia che si porta con se il Soriano di turno...
Mi passa la voglia sinceramente...


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo bisogno di top player. Di giocatori di questo livello (alla Soriano) ne abbiamo troppi.


----------



## Sebaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



Se va bene 30mln per Soriano+Bertolacci. 
Se va male 34mln per Soriano+Bertolacci.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



Lo paghiamo pure di più ahahahahahaah... e Suma poi fa pure l'offeso perchè siamo incazzati... Grazie al cielo non c'ho mai da incontrarla sta gente... sennò facevo uno sproposito


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Lo paghiamo pure di più ahahahahahaah... e Suma poi fa pure l'offeso perchè siamo incazzati... *Grazie al cielo non c'ho mai da incontrarla sta gente... sennò facevo uno sproposito*



Veramente...

Sarei finito in galera.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2015)

Ah e anche Sinisa a questo punto di sta dimostrando il provinciale che è.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Clausola da 10 ma noi riusciremo a pagarlo 15 
Una pippa come Soriano che tra un anno si sara gia svalutato.

Standing ovation a Sinisa, Galliani e Berlusca 
Grazie !


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



L'ho sempre detto che la mancanza di un grande ds l'avremmo pagata carissima. Uno che sa fare bene il suo mestiere con 35 milioni non dico che ti rivoluzionava il reparto ma quasi. Invece siamo ancora punto e a capo. Orrrore


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



Aiuto.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah e anche Sinisa a questo punto di sta dimostrando il provinciale che è.



Mah.
Troppi giudizi a mosaico incompleto. 

Si sta dando per assodato che Soriano chiuda la campagna acquisti. In tal caso l'acquisto di Soriano, assieme a quello di Bertolacci, rasenta l'assurdità.

Non si considera invece che Soriano possa essere il sostituto di un partente.

La notizia dell'altro giorno è che il Milan aveva presentato un'offerta vera di 30 milioni per Kovacic (prevedibilmente rifiutati).
A cosa è servita quell'offerta? Per smuovere la Sampdoria su Soriano?


----------



## Hellscream (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



Follia. Pura e semplice FOLLIA.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah e anche Sinisa a questo punto di sta dimostrando il provinciale che è.



Assolutamente.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*


Che dire, se viene Soriano e dovesse fare schifo, sappiamo già a chi dare la colpa oltre a Galliani.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2015)

Che questa stagione vada in malora e dopo il closing Bee faccia ciò che vada fatto. Sono troppo amareggiato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Agosto 2015)

Tristezza e sconforto.
Santo Zlatan ti invoco una preghiera, riaccendi tu le speranze.


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Agosto 2015)

Dopo aver sognato Gundogan, Witsel, Xabi Alonso, la dura realta' ci ha portato con i piedi per terra.Spero solo ormai in Ibra a dare un senso a questo mercato


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*





Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ed è così, è uno dei nomi che venne fatto alla cena di Arcore da parte di Mihajlovic.
> Soriano è un suo pupillo, semplice.



Lavori nelle cucine di Arcore? Perchè stai parlando di fatti senza portare nessuna fonte.
Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha una clausola di 10 milioni e che se fosse stato in cima ai desideri di Mihajlovic (come Romagnoli, sui cui si è trattato il prezzo invece) sarebbe stato preso dopo 10 minuti dall'insediamento del serbo.

Invece sta arrivando al 18 di Agosto, e il Milan sta trattando per non pagare immediatamente la clausola di ben (strarotfl) 10 milioni.

Facendo un discorso puramente logico: Mihajlovic ha testato la squadra nella prime uscite estive, si è accorto (come tutti) che serve un altro centrocampista, ma ops, il budget è finito, quindi caro Sinisa mi consenta ma si accontenti di uno tra Soriano, Missiroli, Rigoni, che costano due spicci. E ovviamente la scelta di Mihajlovic non poteva che essere il giocatore che ha già allenato.

Dire che Soriano è in cima ai desideri di Mihajlovic è in insulto al serbo.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah.
> Troppi giudizi a mosaico incompleto.
> 
> Si sta dando per assodato che Soriano chiuda la campagna acquisti. In tal caso l'acquisto di Soriano, assieme a quello di Bertolacci, rasenta l'assurdità.
> ...



Commento tra i più sensati letti finora. Dubito fortemente che la campagna acquisti si chiuda con Soriano, con Galliani che non comprerà nessuno nei prossimi dieci giorni. soriano sarà più verosimilmente il sostituto di un qualche partente. Fino a ieri sera Sinisa era l'idolo di Milano, oggi è da esonerare perché vuole soriano, domani tratteremo Witsel e tornerà ad essere l'idolo di tutti ? Ragazzi, cerchiamo di nn farci prendere dall'agitazione o da altro. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che Soriano debba essere per forza l'ultimo acquisto, quindi aspettiamo e vediamo come si evolve la situazione. Se poi al primo settembre non sarà arrivato nessuno oltre a soriano potrete mettere a ferro e fuoco via Aldo Rossi, ma fini a quel momento io aspetto con tranquillità, senza farmi illusioni ma anche senza voler impiccare qualcuno


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Penso che quelli della Samp stiano con le lacrime agli occhi e con 3-4 bottiglie in freezer.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mah.
> Troppi giudizi a mosaico incompleto.
> 
> Si sta dando per assodato che Soriano chiuda la campagna acquisti. In tal caso l'acquisto di Soriano, assieme a quello di Bertolacci, rasenta l'assurdità.
> ...



Lol ma questo mosaico quando si completa? Perchè ogni volta che arriva qualcuno bisogna sempre dire "eh ma il mercato non è finito".
Chi dovrebbe completare il centrocampo? Cioè, secondo te arriva un altro centrocampista?


----------



## mark (18 Agosto 2015)

A me è venuta in mente una teoria, tanto assurda quanto improbabile.. Non è che Miha faccia apposta a chiedere Soriano e non un centrocampista TOP per non avere una squadra forte e rischiare di vincere con il Milan lui che è interista? Magari con noi punta "solo" a fare bella figura.. Con soriano e basta già l'arrivare in champions sarebbe un grandissimo successo e lui verrebbe visto come un ottimo allenatore è un eventuale 4/5 posto sarebbe visto un piazzamento discreto vista la squadra!! Non riesco a capacitarmi altrimenti di questa sua volontà di avere un centrocampo così mediocre.. Lo so è praticamente impossibile questa cosa, però a pensare male si fa peccato, ma molte volte ci si azzecca!!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



*su mediaset han detto che il milan avrebbe proposto nella trattativa il prestito di josè mauri o nocerino, ma la samp avrebbe chiesto poli, ma il milan non ne vuole sapere*.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su mediaset han detto che il milan avrebbe proposto nella trattativa il prestito di josè mauri o nocerino, ma la samp avrebbe chiesto poli, ma il milan non ne vuole sapere*.



L'incedibile Poli


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lavori nelle cucine di Arcore? Perchè stai parlando di fatti senza portare nessuna fonte.
> Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha una clausola di 10 milioni e che se fosse stato in cima ai desideri di Mihajlovic (come Romagnoli, sui cui si è trattato il prezzo invece) sarebbe stato preso dopo 10 minuti dall'insediamento del serbo.
> 
> Invece sta arrivando al 18 di Agosto, e il Milan sta trattando per non pagare immediatamente la clausola di ben (strarotfl) 10 milioni.
> ...







Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su mediaset han detto che il milan avrebbe proposto nella trattativa il prestito di josè mauri o nocerino, ma la samp avrebbe chiesto poli, ma il milan non ne vuole sapere*.



Questa dirigenza non si smentisce mai


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'incedibile Poli



Con Poli gli aggettivi iniziano sempre per "i"


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Cioè, conteggiando un po' le cose:

Bertolacci+Soriano: 35M
Ingaggi: 2,5+probabile 1,5-2: 4M.
=
Cartellino e ingaggio di Witsel.

Galliani andasse in pensione. Veramente.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> *Che questa stagione vada in malora *e dopo il closing Bee faccia ciò che vada fatto. Sono troppo amareggiato.



Ma anche no


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su mediaset han detto che il milan avrebbe proposto nella trattativa il prestito di josè mauri o nocerino, ma la samp avrebbe chiesto poli, ma il milan non ne vuole sapere*.



Chissà chi e che blocca la cessione di Poli, lo Speroni del Milan.

Magari riusciremo comunque a venderlo, vediamo come va.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *su mediaset han detto che il milan avrebbe proposto nella trattativa il prestito di josè mauri o nocerino, ma la samp avrebbe chiesto poli, ma il milan non ne vuole sapere*.


Vorrei sapere che santi in paradiso ha sto Poli:non sa fare nulla ma lo fa con impegno, e dunque risulta incedibile. 



Renegade ha scritto:


> Cioè, conteggiando un po' le cose:
> 
> Bertolacci+Soriano: 35M
> Ingaggi: 2,5+probabile 1,5-2: 4M.
> ...



Arrivi un po' tardino ma finalmente hai chiaro il concetto.


----------



## Ace (19 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Mica tanto va in scadenza nel 2016.
> Soriano come rinforzo è un insulto ai tifosi del Milan.



Io non mi sento offeso per niente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Agosto 2015)

Purtroppo ho dubbi anche sui soldi.
Siamo passati dagli acquisti parametro zero agli acquisti a rate... 
Formula un poco ora e il resto speriamo con gli introiti della champions league. 
E se va male ci pensa mr. Bee. 

Qualcosa mi dice che soriano arriverà a 13 milioni pagabili in comode rate.


----------



## Shevchenko (19 Agosto 2015)

Uccidetemi per favore.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*




Quotate


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lol ma questo mosaico quando si completa? Perchè ogni volta che arriva qualcuno bisogna sempre dire "eh ma il mercato non è finito".
> Chi dovrebbe completare il centrocampo? Cioè, secondo te arriva un altro centrocampista?




Attualmente non c'è un'alternativa (superiore o inferiore) a De Jong. Montolivo se resta fa la zavorra, e un altro giocatore forte e possibilmente alto ci serve assolutamente, visto che abbiamo uno dei centrocampi più bassi della Serie A.

Oltre a questo, dovrebbero partire Jose Mauri, Nocerino e Suso. 

Restano: Bertolacci, De Jong, Bonaventura, Honda e Poli (quindi sarebbero vuoti tre slot, considerando un giocatore per ruolo).
Un altro centrocampista oltre a Soriano arriva sicuramente, e se ci va bene anche due. Poi magari questi due saranno Lucas Leiva e Guarin, e allora ci sarebbe da piangere.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Agosto 2015)

L ottimismo volaa.

Dopo l arrivo di gatto soriano..

L acquisto del centrocampista di alta caratura esclude quello di ibra.. e viceversa !

Si accettano scommesse.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Neanche io ci vado pazzo, ma Mihajlovic lo conosce. Lo ha allenato, chi meglio di lui può giudicarlo? Come Romagnoli, dobbiamo fare un atto di fede. Questo è quanto. Dobbiamo credere nella conoscenza del calcio da parte del nostro allenatore.
> Perchè poi facciamo presto a fare discorsi tipo "allenatore manager, il mercato si fa in base alle esigenze dell'allenatore" e bla bla bla
> Anche io preferirei altri, ma mi voglio fidare di Mihajlovic quindi amen


.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lavori nelle cucine di Arcore? Perchè stai parlando di fatti senza portare nessuna fonte.
> Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che ha una clausola di 10 milioni e che se fosse stato in cima ai desideri di Mihajlovic (come Romagnoli, sui cui si è trattato il prezzo invece) sarebbe stato preso dopo 10 minuti dall'insediamento del serbo.
> 
> Invece sta arrivando al 18 di Agosto, e il Milan sta trattando per non pagare immediatamente la clausola di ben (strarotfl) 10 milioni.
> ...



E Kovacic come entrerebbe in questo tipo di analisi? Il croato sarebbe stato preso per giocare nello stesso ruolo di Soriano...


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh Pié, effettivamente Soriano giocava nel 4-3-3 come mezz'ala... che giocasse col 4-3-1-2 alla Samp ancora non l'ho capito..


4231 nella Sampdoria: Okaka davanti, Eder (destra), Soriano (centro) ed Eto'o (sinistra) nei tre dietro, Palombo ed Obiang coppia centrale di centrocampo. La migliore Samp di Mihajlovic è stata questa.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Romagnoli si...lo ha dichiarato piu volte ma soriano non mi pare.
> Poi se hai intercettato la discussione tra sinisa e b ad arcore alzo le mani.


Il nome di Soriano come richiesto dal nuovo allenatore viene fatto sulle prime pagine di tutti i quotidiani sportivi italiani del 4 e 5 giugno scorsi, insieme a quelli di Romagnoli, Niang e Bertolacci. Una ricerca di questi documenti dovrebbe chiarire la tormentata questione.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Neanche io ci vado pazzo, ma Mihajlovic lo conosce. Lo ha allenato, chi meglio di lui può giudicarlo? Come Romagnoli, dobbiamo fare un atto di fede. Questo è quanto. Dobbiamo credere nella conoscenza del calcio da parte del nostro allenatore.
> Perchè poi facciamo presto a fare discorsi tipo "allenatore manager, il mercato si fa in base alle esigenze dell'allenatore" e bla bla bla
> Anche io preferirei altri, ma mi voglio fidare di Mihajlovic quindi amen



Tutto giusto ma una società come si deve in certe scelte deve farsi rispettare. Abbiamo già speso 25 milioni per Romagnoli,per carità un altro tipo di acquisto. Ma se sul centrocampo c'era la possibilità di prendere altri,anche per i tifosi,dato che ci leggono e sanno che il giocatore non piace,dici all'allenatore che non si prende. Anche perché non ha dimostrato nulla. L'Inter l'ha fatto con Mourinho(per quanto lo odi non è esattamente un chicchessia) quando il portoghese voleva assolutamente Deco,ma i dirigenti preferivano Sneijder(pagato anche di più di quanto costava Deco). Sappiamo tutti com'è andata. 

Ma la nostra dirigenza a livello sportivo si chiama Adriano Galliani ahimè. E se gli proponi di acquistare l'ennesimo cesso italiano,con una trattativa facile facile con la Samp magari andando di nuovo a forte dei Marmi e non in Russia a trattare..il gioco è fatto.

In questa squadra manca tutto.

Solo Ibra,con questa squadra,solo Ibra può salvarci.


----------



## Jack14 (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: due soluzioni per Soriano. O il Milan paga tutta la clausola da 10 milioni di euro in un'unica soluzione oppure, se vuole dilazionare il pagamento, deve alzare l'offerta a 13-14 milioni. La Samp sta già trattando il sostituto.*



Pagare 13-14M per Soriano sarebbe l'ennesima follia... se penso poi che il Southampton ha preso a 12M Clasie ...


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il nome di Soriano come richiesto dal nuovo allenatore viene fatto sulle prime pagine di tutti i quotidiani sportivi italiani del 4 e 5 giugno scorsi, insieme a quelli di Romagnoli, Niang e Bertolacci. Una ricerca di questi documenti dovrebbe chiarire la tormentata questione.



Quindi la società gli ha detto ti do wistel,hummels,reus...miha si è impuntato e ha detto no datemi romagnoli,pentolacci,niang e soriano.
Miha è un essere umano...a tutti piacciono le cose belle.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quindi la società gli ha detto ti do wistel,hummels,reus...miha si è impuntato e ha detto no datemi romagnoli,pentolacci,niang e soriano.
> Miha è un essere umano...a tutti piacciono le cose belle.


Doctore, non infiliamoci in discussioni da teatro dell'assurdo, via... I giocatori da te citati non sono stati segnalati come richiesti dal tecnico nelle cronache di mercato di queste ultime settimane né cercati dal club, tranne, credo, Witsel. Ipotizzare quello che il tecnico, e non noi, avrebbe voluto, ed il club, sempre secondo noi, gli avrebbe rifiutato, è un esercizio retorico ed una speculazione senza significato. È comprensibile la critica, anche polemica, verso certi movimenti di mercato, ma deve basarsi su analisi di fatti storici e non di ipotiposi, ipotesi di ipotesi, altrimenti non si finisce più.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto ma una società come si deve in certe scelte deve farsi rispettare. Abbiamo già speso 25 milioni per Romagnoli,per carità un altro tipo di acquisto. Ma se sul centrocampo c'era la possibilità di prendere altri,anche per i tifosi,dato che ci leggono e sanno che il giocatore non piace,dici all'allenatore che non si prende. Anche perché non ha dimostrato nulla. L'Inter l'ha fatto con Mourinho(per quanto lo odi non è esattamente un chicchessia) quando il portoghese voleva assolutamente Deco,ma i dirigenti preferivano Sneijder(pagato anche di più di quanto costava Deco). Sappiamo tutti com'è andata.
> 
> Ma la nostra dirigenza a livello sportivo si chiama Adriano Galliani ahimè. E se gli proponi di acquistare l'ennesimo cesso italiano,con una trattativa facile facile con la Samp magari andando di nuovo a forte dei Marmi e non in Russia a trattare..il gioco è fatto.
> 
> ...



Hai fatto una perfetta descrizione del dirigente sportivo, davvero perfetta. Somiglia però a quella di Luciano Moggi o di Giuseppe Marotta. Hanno riempito una vita intera le loro squadre di italiani. E, accidenti a loro, hanno vinto.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che caratteristiche ha soriano?



le caratteristiche? essere mediocre...


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ama stare all'aria aperta e le coccole. E' un cacciatore ma anche giocherellone e indipendente.



ahaha muoio


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Neanche io ci vado pazzo, ma Mihajlovic lo conosce. Lo ha allenato, chi meglio di lui può giudicarlo? Come Romagnoli, dobbiamo fare un atto di fede. Questo è quanto. Dobbiamo credere nella conoscenza del calcio da parte del nostro allenatore.
> Perchè poi facciamo presto a fare discorsi tipo "allenatore manager, il mercato si fa in base alle esigenze dell'allenatore" e bla bla bla
> Anche io preferirei altri, ma mi voglio fidare di Mihajlovic quindi amen




si certo, anche Allegri aveva chiesto Matri. Lo conosceva bene, l'aveva allenato e tutto.. e poi? Ok è una richiesta dell'allenatore ma di cosa vogliamo fidarci?? Soriano è un mediocre, e mediocre rimane, non è che adesso si trasforma in Inieista... ma vedremo! cmq io non sono per niente soddisfatto. Serve altro. L'unica cosa che mi andrebbe bene è che Soriano prenda il posto di Montolivo e che questo ultimo venga ceduto.


----------



## mrsmit (19 Agosto 2015)

Sul corriere della sera dicono che la Samp cerca il sostituto di Soriano e l'aiuto arriverebbe dal Milan: Poli.
Speriamo sia vero.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Sul corriere della sera dicono che la Samp cerca il sostituto di Soriano e l'aiuto arriverebbe dal Milan: Poli.
> Speriamo sia vero.



Personalmente darei loro più ampie possibilità di scelta.
Nell'ordine: Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Poli, ma con Zaccardo in omaggio...
2 x 1, come al Supermercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E Kovacic come entrerebbe in questo tipo di analisi? Il croato sarebbe stato preso per giocare nello stesso ruolo di Soriano...



Appunto, è quello che dico... hanno cercato un centrocampista quantomeno forte, Kovacic, Sissoko, Rafinha, come dicono le notizie... ma ovviamente i loro club hanno chiesto bei soldi. Quindi hanno per forza di cose dovuto abbassare il target: Soriano et similia. E ovviamente la scelta dell'allenatore è ricaduta sul giocatore che ha già allenato.

Pure Di Marzio l'ha detto ieri: Soriano è il più fattibile. Vorrebbero altro ma è difficile a queste condizioni. (cioè con pochi soldi).

La prima scelta dell'allenatore, con una clausola di 10 milioni, viene presa nelle ultime due settimane di Agosto? Se vabbè...

Poi, ognuno ha i propri gusti per carità. Certo che due mesi fa si intravedevano altri progetti, di certo non c'era nessuno qui che sperava in Soriano, ma si facevano altri nomi. Se poi bisogna vedere il bicchiere sempre mezzo pieno, tanto di cappello... io vedo il centrocampo pieno di mediomen, come ogni anno. Gente che non sposta niente


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Certo che si leggono commenti imbarazzanti. "La colpa è di Galliani, che è un incompetente", quando Soriano è stato richiesto da Mihajlovic e Bertolacci è stato avallato dallo stesso Sinisa. Altri che dicono "Sinisa è un provinciale", ma provinciale cosa? Che sta dando un'idea di gioco alla squadra, sta gestendo bene lo spogliatoio, ha panchinato le zavorre. Dai, su.. Se lui vuole Soriano ci saranno dei motivi che magari noi neanche conosciamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo che si leggono commenti imbarazzanti. "La colpa è di Galliani, che è un incompetente", quando Soriano è stato richiesto da Mihajlovic e Bertolacci è stato avallato dallo stesso Sinisa. Altri che dicono "Sinisa è un provinciale", ma provinciale cosa? Che sta dando un'idea di gioco alla squadra, sta gestendo bene lo spogliatoio, ha panchinato le zavorre. Dai, su.. Se lui vuole Soriano ci saranno dei motivi che magari noi neanche conosciamo.



Mourinho all'Inter chiese Deco e Carvalho, i dirigenti gli portarono Sneijder e Lucio, poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita.
E' a questo che servono i DS. Ovviamente gli allenatori vanno accontentati, ma se c'è un DS competente è lui che va a prendere i giocatori in base alle necessità dell'allenatore.


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo che si leggono commenti imbarazzanti. "La colpa è di Galliani, che è un incompetente", quando Soriano è stato richiesto da Mihajlovic e Bertolacci è stato avallato dallo stesso Sinisa. Altri che dicono "Sinisa è un provinciale", ma provinciale cosa? Che sta dando un'idea di gioco alla squadra, sta gestendo bene lo spogliatoio, ha panchinato le zavorre. Dai, su.. Se lui vuole Soriano ci saranno dei motivi che magari noi neanche conosciamo.



Niente, ci sarà sempre gente che crederà che Miha abbia detto "Nono non voglio Witsel bleah che schifo vincere, datemi Soriano che ho anche del mangime avanzato dalla Samp"


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appunto, è quello che dico... hanno cercato un centrocampista quantomeno forte, Kovacic, Sissoko, Rafinha, come dicono le notizie... ma ovviamente i loro club hanno chiesto bei soldi. Quindi hanno per forza di cose dovuto abbassare il target: Soriano et similia. E ovviamente la scelta dell'allenatore è ricaduta sul giocatore che ha già allenato.
> 
> Pure Di Marzio l'ha detto ieri: Soriano è il più fattibile. Vorrebbero altro ma è difficile a queste condizioni. (cioè con pochi soldi).
> 
> ...



Se Soriano fosse stata la prima scelta di Sinisa, 10 milioni li avrebbero spesi a inizio giugno. Sono stati spesi 83 milioni, 10 milioni cosa sono? Niente. Secondo me è rimasto un budget di una ventina di milioni scarsi, e nessuna squadra vende un top per quei soldi. Hanno abbassato il target e Sinisa vuole Soriano. Ci sta. Non colpevolizzo l'allenatore per questo acquisto. Il problema sono stati i troppi 20 milioni per Berto e gli assurdi 8 di Adriano.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Certo che si leggono commenti imbarazzanti. "La colpa è di Galliani, che è un incompetente", quando Soriano è stato richiesto da Mihajlovic e Bertolacci è stato avallato dallo stesso Sinisa. Altri che dicono "Sinisa è un provinciale", ma provinciale cosa? Che sta dando un'idea di gioco alla squadra, sta gestendo bene lo spogliatoio, ha panchinato le zavorre. Dai, su.. Se lui vuole Soriano ci saranno dei motivi che magari noi neanche conosciamo.



Oh ragazzi ma la finiamo di dare la colpa a Sinisa??? Sinisa vuole Soriano??? Ma secondo voi se gli avessero proposto Witsel Goundgan e compagnia bella avrebbe scelto Soriano? Questo lo avrà scelto tra una lista di mediocri, e mediocre per mediocre, avrà pensato di prendere uno che conosce.... Oh e poi non è ancora detto, non è cosi' scontato riescano a cedere qualcuno, al Milan si sta da DIo e ti pagano bene. Io a sto punto non spingerei neanche piu' di tanto e mi terrei i circa 13/14 milioni per gennaio.....


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Niente, ci sarà sempre gente che crederà che Miha abbia detto "Nono non voglio Witsel bleah che schifo vincere, datemi Soriano che ho anche del mangime avanzato dalla Samp"



Ecco appunto sia chiaro.....


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2015)

Credo che a sto punto Soriano arriva sicuro. Una cosa però io non capisco, tratti Witsel che è un calciatore di un certo livello e poi, per motivi di prezzo (?) viri su Soriano che è un calciatore di livello, almeno sulla carta, nettamente inferiore e che tra l'altro ha pure un ruolo diverso? Ok che non è una novità che al Milan ci si muova sul mercato un pò a caso, però io mi auguro (ma ci credo poco) che arrivi anche la mezzala con compiti di regia oltre a Soriano, e a questo punto l'arrivo di Soriano per la trequarti avrebbe già più senso.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Soriano fosse stata la prima scelta di Sinisa, 10 milioni li avrebbero spesi a inizio giugno. Sono stati spesi 83 milioni, 10 milioni cosa sono? Niente. Secondo me è rimasto un budget di una ventina di milioni scarsi, e nessuna squadra vende un top per quei soldi. Hanno abbassato il target e Sinisa vuole Soriano. Ci sta. Non colpevolizzo l'allenatore per questo acquisto. Il problema sono stati i troppi 20 milioni per Berto e gli assurdi 8 di Adriano.



Beh no gli 8 a Adriano un senso ce l'hanno. Se avessero aspettato Gennaio se lo sarebbe preso qualcun'altro credo, in Ucraina sonio vendicativi, non ce lo avrebbero dato a zero. Si era in scadenza e aveva rifiutato di andare in Qatar, ma secondo me un modo per fregarci lo avrebbero trovato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Soriano fosse stata la prima scelta di Sinisa, 10 milioni li avrebbero spesi a inizio giugno. Sono stati spesi 83 milioni, 10 milioni cosa sono? Niente. Secondo me è rimasto un budget di una ventina di milioni scarsi, e nessuna squadra vende un top per quei soldi. Hanno abbassato il target e Sinisa vuole Soriano. Ci sta. Non colpevolizzo l'allenatore per questo acquisto. Il problema sono stati i troppi 20 milioni per Berto e gli assurdi 8 di Adriano.



Discorso giusto. Probabilmente la spesa preventivata era di circa 100M ed ormai a tanto siamo arrivati.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> Credo che a sto punto Soriano arriva sicuro. Una cosa però io non capisco, tratti Witsel che è un calciatore di un certo livello e poi, per motivi di prezzo (?) viri su Soriano che è un calciatore di livello, almeno sulla carta, nettamente inferiore e che tra l'altro ha pure un ruolo diverso? Ok che non è una novità che al Milan ci si muova sul mercato un pò a caso, però io mi auguro (ma ci credo poco) che arrivi anche la mezzala con compiti di regia oltre a Soriano, e a questo punto l'arrivo di Soriano per la trequarti avrebbe già più senso.



Con soriano è chiaro che si chiude il mercato. L'unica speranza è il closing che ci porti via Zio Fester per l'estate prossima se non per Gennaio....


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

*Osti, ds della Sampdoria: "Per cedere soriano non arriveremo agli ultimi giorni di mercato. Più i giorni passano, e più Soriano si avvicina alla Samp"*


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Osti, ds della Sampdoria: "Per cedere soriano non arriveremo agli ultimi giorni di mercato. Più i giorni passano, e più Soriano si avvicina alla Samp"*



Grazie Osti ci regali una piccola speranza....


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Se Soriano fosse stata la prima scelta di Sinisa, 10 milioni li avrebbero spesi a inizio giugno. Sono stati spesi 83 milioni, 10 milioni cosa sono? Niente. Secondo me è rimasto un budget di una ventina di milioni scarsi, e nessuna squadra vende un top per quei soldi. Hanno abbassato il target e Sinisa vuole Soriano. Ci sta. Non colpevolizzo l'allenatore per questo acquisto. Il problema sono stati i troppi 20 milioni per Berto e gli assurdi 8 di Adriano.



Beh ma è palese... nessuno nel mondo del calcio preferirebbe Soriano a un centrocampista top, chiunque esso sia. Se veramente il mio allenatore preferisce Soriano a un profilo internazionale, lo licenzierei per giusta causa.
"L'ha voluto Mihajlovic" è il nuovo tormentone dell'estate, per scagionare il Gallo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

C'ha una clausola rescissoria, non ci speriamo


----------



## mrsmit (19 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Personalmente darei loro più ampie possibilità di scelta.
> Nell'ordine: Montolivo, Nocerino, Cerci, Poli, ma con Zaccardo in omaggio...
> 2 x 1, come al Supermercato.



farei volentieri un 5 x 1, fosse la volta buona.......


----------



## folletto (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Con soriano è chiaro che si chiude il mercato. L'unica speranza è il closing che ci porti via Zio Fester per l'estate prossima se non per Gennaio....



Credo anche io ma mi tengo una briciola di speranza.

Sul closing che ci porta via Galliani non ci spero neanche un pò


----------



## Dany20 (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Osti, ds della Sampdoria: "Per cedere soriano non arriveremo agli ultimi giorni di mercato. Più i giorni passano, e più Soriano si avvicina alla Samp"*


Magari.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Osti, ds della Sampdoria: "Per cedere soriano non arriveremo agli ultimi giorni di mercato. Più i giorni passano, e più Soriano si avvicina alla Samp"*





Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> C'ha una clausola rescissoria, non ci speriamo



Comunque Galliani sta per scrivere una nuova pagina della storia del calciomercato: pagare un giocatore (Soriano, poi  ) più della sua clausola rescissoria 

Gallo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque Galliani sta per scrivere una nuova pagina della storia del calciomercato: pagare un giocatore (Soriano, poi  ) più della sua clausola rescissoria
> 
> Gallo



Non credo sia fesso fino a quel punto (con qualche dubbio).
Più probabile stia trattando le condizioni di pagamento. 
Oppure: ...prestito, prestito con diritto di riscatto? (cit.)
Per andargli incontro, Ferrero avrà proposto un aumento del prezzo.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Comunque Galliani sta per scrivere una nuova pagina della storia del calciomercato: pagare un giocatore (Soriano, poi  ) più della sua clausola rescissoria
> 
> Gallo



Si davvero. Sarebbe veramente la ciliegina sulla torta.... Bee arriva presto ti prego.....


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Osti, ds della Sampdoria: "Per cedere soriano non arriveremo agli ultimi giorni di mercato. Più i giorni passano, e più Soriano si avvicina alla Samp"*



Resisti, OSTIA! !!


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

Se ci inseriscono Poli + 2 spiccioli l'operazione ha senso.


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

questo è quello che si dice mercato senza senso...aspettare l'inizio del campionato per prendere sul filo di lana Soriano,giocatore che se lo volevi,a luglio con 10 milioni lo portavi a casa...


----------



## eldero (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> questo è quello che si dice mercato senza senso...aspettare l'inizio del campionato per prendere sul filo di lana Soriano,giocatore che se lo volevi,a luglio con 10 milioni lo portavi a casa...



Probabilmente nel frattempo han provato a prendere di meglio senza riuscirci


----------



## joecole (19 Agosto 2015)

devils milano ha scritto:


> questo è quello che si dice mercato senza senso...aspettare l'inizio del campionato per prendere sul filo di lana Soriano,giocatore che se lo volevi,a luglio con 10 milioni lo portavi a casa...



forse l'obiettivo era Witsel ma di fronte all'insistenza dello Zenit per una cifra troppo elevata han virato su Soriano.
Io il gatto non lo prenderei manco se fosse decimato metà centrocampo, non capisco poi cedere Jose Mauri in prestito per far spazio al blucerchiato.... ma tanto pare che a centrocampo da noi la logica sia in naftalina da circa 4 stagioni


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente nel frattempo han provato a prendere di meglio senza riuscirci



ma di sicuro...però quello che non riesco ad accettare è che sapendo ci serve un bel centrocampista,aspettano gli ultimi giorni per prendere lui...
cioè è come dire che vogliono un attaccante e aspettano gli ultimi giorni per prendere Amauri mica Ibra...mi segui?


----------



## osvaldobusatti (19 Agosto 2015)

eldero ha scritto:


> Probabilmente nel frattempo han provato a prendere di meglio senza riuscirci



Qui si dimentica una cosa fondamentale: _i soldi non ci sono._
L'ipotesi Bee prevedeva 120-150 Mln di investimenti sul mercato, da dividere all'incirca metà per uno tra i due soci.
Il tutto doveva concludersi entro Luglio, L'operazione è slittata a fine Agosto.
Fininvest ha anticipato la sua parte. Quella di Bee arriverà dopo, si spera. Nessuna certezza o garanzia.
Fino ad allora ci saranno disponibili solo le briciole.
Non illudiamoci che arrivino altri fondi da Fininvest: di più non può fare e non farà.


----------



## cris (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Resisti, OSTIA! !!


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Qui si dimentica una cosa fondamentale: _i soldi non ci sono._
> L'ipotesi Bee prevedeva 120-150 Mln di investimenti sul mercato, da dividere all'incirca metà per uno tra i due soci.
> Il tutto doveva concludersi entro Luglio, L'operazione è slittata a fine Agosto.
> Fininvest ha anticipato la sua parte. Quella di Bee arriverà dopo, si spera. Nessuna certezza o garanzia.
> ...



tra l'altro Fininvest,ossia la prima famiglia di Berlusconi e tutti gli altri azionisti,banche creditrici incluse,non vede l'ora di sbarazzarsi del Milan e dei 100 milioni di euro di spese extra bilancio che gli costa ogni anno..


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset per Soriano ormai siamo ai dettagli, sempre sulla base di 10 mln, mentre per il giocatore sarebbe pronto un contratto di 5 anni*


----------



## Davidinho22 (19 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset per Soriano ormai siamo ai dettagli, sempre sulla base di 10 mln, mentre per il giocatore sarebbe pronto un contratto di 5 anni*



riportato per dovere di cronaca, ma leggere 5 anni mi sta facendo sentire male, vado in ospedale


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

Come siamo fiduciosi noi del Milan, sembre bei contratti sicuri affinché un giocatore si senta libero di poter fare il cavolo che gli pare, tanto per 5 anni lo stipendio lo beccherà


----------



## danyrossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Grande speriamo che gli diano 3M al anno !!


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Pure noi ne abbiamo fatti due da 90
> Soriano e Bertolacci



La società magari due pezzi da novanta non ce li regala, ma due colpi a novanta a noi tifosi non li nega mai.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset per Soriano ormai siamo ai dettagli, sempre sulla base di 10 mln, mentre per il giocatore sarebbe pronto un contratto di 5 anni*


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sportmediaset per Soriano ormai siamo ai dettagli, sempre sulla base di 10 mln, mentre per il giocatore sarebbe pronto un contratto di 5 anni*



ma cos'è?? regagliamo contratti di 5 anni a tutti i giocatori??


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma cos'è?? regagliamo contratti di 5 anni a tutti i giocatori??



Non c'è nulla di strano. Giovane, ingaggio relativamente basso.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Il problema non sono i 5 anni, ma lo stipendio. Cioè se si dimostra un buon giocatore, entro Natale gli aumentano subito l'ingaggio, se è uno scarsone medio, i 5 anni sono e 5 restano, non ce ne liberiamo piu'....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma la possibilità che non arrivi più c'è, no?


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la possibilità che non arrivi più c'è, no?



Se saltasse l'accordo economico tra le due squadre...
Ma è un'eventualità striminzita.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Agosto 2015)

Per Pellegatti e' il nuovo Michael Ballack


----------



## Milan7champions (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"


Cosa avra' bevuto....


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

Mi sono appena reso conto che Soriano non è Eder... Tutti sti fenomeni mi confondono...


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la possibilità che non arrivi più c'è, no?



Se salta chi arriva? Rigoni?


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno ha mai visto una stagione intera Soriano x bollarlo già come scarsone??


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"



Ma si può querelare per offesa alla nostra intelligenza???? Ci ha praticamente preso tutti per **********


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> riportato per dovere di cronaca, ma leggere 5 anni mi sta facendo sentire male, vado in ospedale



ha 24 anni, un contratto di 5 anni è la normalità in questi casi


----------



## luigi61 (19 Agosto 2015)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Per Pellegatti e' il nuovo Michael Ballack



Ahahah che balla..ck

ULTIMA E UNICA SPERANZA X UN FUTURO MIGLIORE : IBRA


----------



## Hammer (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"



Speriamo di no, Ballack ha tipo perso tutte le finali della sua carriera


----------



## hiei87 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ormai prevedere il mercato del Milan è semplicissimo. Si leggono un po' di nomi che ci vengono accostati, e si cerchia il nome del più scarso, meglio se italiano, meglio se incapace di fare uno stop o 2 palleggi in croce.
Che sarebbe arrivato questo mediocre era chiaro da giugno....
E per il 31 occhio a Boateng. Non è italiano, ma è un ex, e per certi ex siamo una grande famiglia e ci vogliamo tutti bene....


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"



Ahahhahahahaha, sìsì ricorda molto Ballack, ma ha anche la classe e la tecnica di Deco e il tiro di Makaay, senza dimenticare la progressione del miglior Kakà


----------



## devils milano (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito pure voi Pellegatti? "Il Milan potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack"



e Bertolacci è il nuovo Gerrard


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

*Laudisa: Soriano sarà l'ultimo colpo del Milan a centrocampo. Non arriveranno altri giocatori. *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Soriano sarà l'ultimo colpo del Milan a centrocampo. Non arriveranno altri giocatori. *



Scontato, purtroppo. Se ne riparla nel 2016, quando dovremo piazzare un buon numero mezze calzette italiane per far posto ad almeno un paio di veri fuoriclasse.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma la possibilità che non arrivi più c'è, no?



C'e' eccome se c'e', Nocerino non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene....


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Scontato, purtroppo. Se ne riparla nel 2016, quando dovremo piazzare un buon numero mezze calzette italiane per far posto ad almeno un paio di veri fuoriclasse.



Se riusciamo a mandare via Nocerino/poli e Alex, direi che il ricambio di pippe c'è stato. 
Con giocatori Mediocri, salvo qualche eccezione, ma c'è stato. Per me il livello medio della squadra è cresciuto e non di poco, ma è cresciuto in maniera "uniforme" senza un vero fuoriclasse (a parte Bacca, nel suo) e con evidenti lacune da colmare. 
Questo vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.
D'altra parte abbiamo avuto un mercato orripilante, con giocatori strapagati e altri svenduti (Rami a quella cifra griderà sempre vendetta), e la storia insegna che squadra con giocatori top e altri sottotop è meglio che una squadra di mediocri giocatori.


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Soriano sarà l'ultimo colpo del Milan a centrocampo. Non arriveranno altri giocatori. *



Vorrebbe dire che restano Suso, Nocerino e che si proverà a rilanciare Montolivo.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Quanto pessimismo, ma il povero Soriano non na neanche messo ancora il piede in campo


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: Soriano sarà l'ultimo colpo del Milan a centrocampo. Non arriveranno altri giocatori. *



Solo il pensiero che non ci siano più i due ghanesi può farmi accettare questa roba. Spero almeno che cedano Montolivo, sarebbe il più grande colpo a centrocampo.


----------



## Superpippo9 (19 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> C'e' eccome se c'e', Nocerino non ha nessuna intenzione di andarsene....



Allora tenetevi Nocerino!!!


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a mandare via Nocerino/poli e Alex, direi che il ricambio di pippe c'è stato.
> Con giocatori Mediocri, salvo qualche eccezione, ma c'è stato. Per me il livello medio della squadra è cresciuto e non di poco, ma è cresciuto in maniera "uniforme" senza un vero fuoriclasse (a parte Bacca, nel suo) e con evidenti lacune da colmare.
> Questo vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.
> D'altra parte abbiamo avuto un mercato orripilante, con giocatori strapagati e altri svenduti (Rami a quella cifra griderà sempre vendetta), e la storia insegna che squadra con giocatori top e altri sottotop è meglio che una squadra di mediocri giocatori.



Sì, quoto, questo sicuramente e infatti di ciò sono contento. Il problema è che se con 'sta squadra arrivi terzo e l'anno dopo fai la Champions non puoi presentarti con Bertolacci+Soriano a centrocampo lì.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, Soriano non è da confondere con un Poli qualsiasi, eh, non è Ballack, ma manco Poli o Nocerino.


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, quoto, questo sicuramente e infatti di ciò sono contento. Il problema è che se con 'sta squadra arrivi terzo e l'anno dopo fai la Champions non puoi presentarti con Bertolacci+Soriano a centrocampo lì.



Ma questa squadra non so davvero come possa arrivare terza se non con un Miracolo. La Lazio è sopra di parecchie spanne, Napoli dopo e Inter che ha la fortuna (per noi) di avere un incompetente in panchina...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma questa squadra non so davvero come possa arrivare terza se non con un Miracolo. La Lazio è sopra di parecchie spanne, Napoli dopo e Inter che ha la fortuna (per noi) di avere un incompetente in panchina...



La Lazio è senza attacco.
Se Felipe Anderson non si ripete per loro sono guai grossi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a mandare via Nocerino/poli e Alex, direi che il ricambio di pippe c'è stato.
> Con giocatori Mediocri, salvo qualche eccezione, ma c'è stato. Per me il livello medio della squadra è cresciuto e non di poco, ma è cresciuto in maniera "uniforme" senza un vero fuoriclasse (a parte Bacca, nel suo) e con evidenti lacune da colmare.
> Questo vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.
> D'altra parte abbiamo avuto un mercato orripilante, con giocatori strapagati e altri svenduti (Rami a quella cifra griderà sempre vendetta), e la storia insegna che squadra con giocatori top e altri sottotop è meglio che una squadra di mediocri giocatori.



La qualità media della squadra è aumentata, questo è vero. Ma nel complesso non abbiamo neanche un fuoriclasse. Certo, c'era da aspettarselo dopo che la società ha volontariamente demolito e ridimensionato questa squadra negli anni passati. Non potevamo ambire subito a certi giocatori. Per cui abbiamo preferito spendere 100M per gettare il cemento. E su questo ci sarà molto da discutere perché una parte di questo cemento poteva essere spesa in altro modo, per cui speriamo che il campo dia ragione alla società. Perché se così fosse, il prossimo anno potremmo realmente limitarci ad aggiungere dei "pilastri", quindi magari 2 fuoriclasse a centrocampo. In aggiunta ad un vecchio svedese a parametro zero, se ha ancora voglia di mettersi in gioco.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma questa squadra non so davvero come possa arrivare terza se non con un Miracolo. La Lazio è sopra di parecchie spanne, Napoli dopo e Inter che ha la fortuna (per noi) di avere un incompetente in panchina...



Non la vedo così tanto impossibile, sinceramente. Al momento non siamo i primi favoriti, ma ce la giochiamo.


----------



## 666psycho (19 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha mai visto una stagione intera Soriano x bollarlo già come scarsone??



non è scarso, ma neanche un fenomeno. Ma sopratutto non è quello che ci serve.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

E comunque le altre candidate al terzo posto, Fiorentina, Napoli e Inter, sono esattamente nella stessa condizione nostra: hanno quasi rifondato la rosa ed è normale che quest'anno con molti giocatori nuovi non ci siano gli automatismi giusti per tutte e quattro. Qualitativamente, forse vedo superiori a noi solo l'Inter (ma le avete viste le difese di Napoli e Fiorentina? Tra l'altro a differenza nostra avranno l'Europa League), ma Mancini per fortuna non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Anche io non credo di essere cosi' tanto inferiore a Napoli Lazio Fiorentina e Inter. In questo momento non siamo favoriti, ma il terzo posto ce lo giochiamo. Certo se poi l'Inter prende Marteens Gabbiadini COntreao e Felipe Melo, ce lo scordiamo il terzo posto ma per il momento siamo in piena lotta....


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Praticamente il credo di Sinisa è:
Bertolacci DeJong Soriano
Bonaventura

E i tre italiani a ruotare le loro posizioni.. Sicuramente è interessante, magari non affascinante, ma se riesce avremmo un centrocampo giovane, di corsa e con una buona tecnica.. Speriamo che Miha non si sbagli!

A chi magari è preoccupato ricordo che l'ultimo nostro vero centrocampo era composto da:
- Pirlo: scarto dell'Inter, ed a 24 anni era ancora alla ricerca di se stesso;
- Ambrosini: sempre rotto;
- Gattuso: troppo irruento e falloso;
- Seedorf: scarto dell'Inter e arrivato tra gli insulti e le botte sulla macchina da parte dei tifosi milanisti.
L'unico vera star era Rui Costa.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Praticamente il credo di Sinisa è:
> Bertolacci DeJong Soriano
> Bonaventura
> 
> ...



Pirlo al Milan c'è venuto a 21 anni, a 24 ha vinto la Champions e ha fatto un campionato mostruoso, cosa stava cercando? Sè stesso?
Seedorf quando è arrivato aveva un palmares più grande di tutto quello della Sampdoria.

E in ogni caso stiamo parlando di situazioni irripetibili, non basta prendere centrocampisti a caso o poco considerati e dire "pure Pirlo era uno scarto!"


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pirlo al Milan c'è venuto a 21 anni, a 24 ha vinto la Champions e ha fatto un campionato mostruoso, cosa stava cercando? Sè stesso?
> Seedorf quando è arrivato aveva un palmares più grande di tutto quello della Sampdoria.
> 
> E in ogni caso stiamo parlando di situazioni irripetibili, non basta prendere centrocampisti a caso o poco considerati e dire "pure Pirlo era uno scarto!"



Si sono d'accordo, ma almeno guardiamolo giocare prima di massacrarlo come stiamo facendo da 2 giorni a questa parte.....


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pirlo al Milan c'è venuto a 21 anni, a 24 ha vinto la Champions e ha fatto un campionato mostruoso, cosa stava cercando? Sè stesso?
> Seedorf quando è arrivato aveva un palmares più grande di tutto quello della Sampdoria.
> 
> E in ogni caso stiamo parlando di situazioni irripetibili, non basta prendere centrocampisti a caso o poco considerati e dire "pure Pirlo era uno scarto!"



Cercavo di spiegare che non serve andare a prendere i Modric per costruire qualcosa di buono... Ogni tanto ti riescono anche i colpacci con gente "affamata" che è in rampa di lancio.

Pirlo era uno scarto dell'Inter. Ed era uno senza identità in campo, come Locatelli o Morfeo, poi con Ancelotti ha fatto il salto di qualità definitivo.
Poi che avesse talento si vedeva lontano un miglio, bastava vedere i campionati europei under 21 che ha vinto in quegli anni, ma all'Inter lo avevano fatto fuori e mandato in prestito varie volte.
Ed è arrivato precisamente a 22 anni al Milan, chiedo scusa per il refuso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se salta chi arriva? Rigoni?


Nessuno, non voglio nessuno se non può arrivare Witsel.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno, non voglio nessuno se non può arrivare Witsel.



Se salta, è perchè Nocerino rifiuta ogni destinazione come ha fatto fino ad adesso, quindi non puo arrivare nessuno....


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno, non voglio nessuno se non può arrivare Witsel.



Witsel non la mangia la granita a Taormina.. non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Cercavo di spiegare che non serve andare a prendere i Modric per costruire qualcosa di buono... Ogni tanto ti riescono anche i colpacci con gente "affamata" che è in rampa di lancio.
> 
> Pirlo era uno scarto dell'Inter. Ed era uno senza identità in campo, come Locatelli o Morfeo, poi con Ancelotti ha fatto il salto di qualità definitivo.
> Poi che avesse talento si vedeva lontano un miglio, bastava vedere i campionati europei under 21 che ha vinto in quegli anni, ma all'Inter lo avevano fatto fuori e mandato in prestito varie volte.
> Ed è arrivato precisamente a 22 anni al Milan, chiedo scusa per il refuso.



Pirlo era un trequartista da medio-piccola squadra, infatti era ancora fuoriquota in under 21 quando i veri campioni sono già stabilmente in nazionale maggiore e anzi la under 21 praticamente la saltano ( Baggio, Totti, del Piero).
Deve ringraziare Mazzone a Brescia e soprattutto Ancelotti per averlo inventato regista, in quel momento è nato un altro calciatore.
Pirlo fantasista era la riserva di Rui Costa e probabilmente avrebbe fatto una carriera alla Diamanti.
Certo non è il caso di Soriano, che è un medioman come mezzala e come trequartista, boh poi magari tirerà fuori qualità finora non viste ma ci credo poco.


----------



## The P (19 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Se riusciamo a mandare via Nocerino/poli e Alex, direi che il ricambio di pippe c'è stato.
> Con giocatori Mediocri, salvo qualche eccezione, ma c'è stato. Per me il livello medio della squadra è cresciuto e non di poco, ma è cresciuto in maniera "uniforme" senza un vero fuoriclasse (a parte Bacca, nel suo) e con evidenti lacune da colmare.
> Questo vedendo il bicchiere mezzo pieno.
> D'altra parte abbiamo avuto un mercato orripilante, con giocatori strapagati e altri svenduti *(Rami a quella cifra griderà sempre vendetta*), e la storia insegna che squadra con giocatori top e altri sottotop è meglio che una squadra di mediocri giocatori.



Concordo in pieno con il tuo pensiero e mi aggancio alle tue parole per un piccolo OT. Ma Rami davvero è stato pagato 3,5mln? Alcuni siti riportano 8mln, altri 7,5mln. Negli ultimi due casi sarebbe una plusvalenza, nel primo sarebbe una svendita.


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Pirlo era un trequartista da medio-piccola squadra, infatti era ancora fuoriquota in under 21 quando i veri campioni sono già stabilmente in nazionale maggiore e anzi la under 21 praticamente la saltano ( Baggio, Totti, del Piero).
> Deve ringraziare Mazzone a Brescia e soprattutto Ancelotti per averlo inventato regista, in quel momento è nato un altro calciatore.
> Pirlo fantasista era la riserva di Rui Costa e probabilmente avrebbe fatto una carriera alla Diamanti.
> Certo non è il caso di Soriano, che è un medioman come mezzala e come trequartista, boh poi magari tirerà fuori qualità finora non viste ma ci credo poco.



Infatti quello che cerco di dire io è che con il giusto allenatore, i giusti schemi e il giusto spirito si può fare bene.. 
Non voglio assolutamente paragonare Soriano con Pirlo; Andrea anche a livello giovanile era di un'altra categoria, anche se l'italo-tedesco comunque era uno dei migliori prospetti delle giovanili del Bayern..
Il discorso è che adesso qualcuno si dispera per Soriano, ma io non sono tra quelli, anzi spero proprio che faccia bene e che si riveli una sorpresa.
Dopo anni passati a p0 e risultati mediocri, già vedere una squadra con un buon gioco, un buon pressing e una voglia matta di impegnarsi mi fa tornare il sorriso. Non chiedo lo scudetto e so che alcune squadre ci sono davanti, ma mi basta tornare competitivi. Avere giocatori che onorano questa maglia e che danno il 200% per meritarsela. 
Qualcuno forse sarebbe felice solo con Messi e Ronaldo, io per adesso mi accontento di poco. Spero solo di non sbagliarmi.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter: Soriano al Milan sempre più vicino, c'è l'offerta alla Sampdoria.*


----------



## Giangy (19 Agosto 2015)

Io mi chiedo... perché ogni anno si fa fatica per mandare via i vari cessi in rosa, e si continua a comprare altri cessi inutili... non sono bastati i vari Bonera, Bocchetti, Albertazzi, Constant, Emanuelson, Essien, Muntari, Birsa ecc... peccato che abbiamo ancora qualche cesso di troppo in rosa, come Agazzi, e Zaccardo (l'ultimo è incollato qui da 3 anni circa)


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2015)

*Sportmediaset in Germania Soriano era soprannominato 
" il piccolo Ballack " *


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset in Germania Soriano era soprannominato
> " il piccolo Ballack " *


Imbarazzante il servizio di Pellegatti. _Il Milan che potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack..._


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante il servizio di Pellegatti. _Il Milan che potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack..._



Alla fine siamo noi in minoranza perché se hai letto tanti qui sono d'accordo con il suo arrivo e trovano molti lati positivi nella coppia con Bertolacci.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Alla fine siamo noi in minoranza perché se hai letto tanti qui sono d'accordo con il suo arrivo e trovano molti lati positivi nella coppia con Bertolacci.


Io mi sono rassegnato ma questo centrocampo l'ha voluto Mihajlovic, quindi con lui me la prenderò se non arriveranno i risultati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*


Dai che salta la trattativa  ma alla fine troveremo sicuramente un accordo con l'amico Ferrero.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*



Daiiiiiiii


----------



## Giangy (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*


Grande Sampdoria, speriamo in bene


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi sono rassegnato ma questo centrocampo l'ha voluto Mihajlovic, quindi con lui me la prenderò se non arriveranno i risultati.



Già ma è per dire che non devi stupirti di Pellegatti che lo definisce il nuovo Ballack se già qui si è felici del suo arrivo e lo si trova ottimo.


----------



## aleslash (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*


6+6 accettano sicuro


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Alla fine siamo noi in minoranza perché se hai letto tanti qui sono d'accordo con il suo arrivo e trovano molti lati positivi nella coppia con Bertolacci.




Come ci siamo ridotti amici miei , una volta qui decantavamo le gesta di EROI , oggi se ci va bene ci esaltiamo per qualcuno che sa trattare la palla ...

Penso che 35 milioni per pentolacci e Il gatto sono LA PEGGIOR campagna acquisti del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni .


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante il servizio di Pellegatti. _Il Milan che potrebbe aver trovato il suo Ballack..._



Gian Luca Rossi direbbe che è iniziata l'offensiva della contraerea berlusconiana.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ci siamo ridotti amici miei , una volta qui decantavamo le gesta di EROI , oggi se ci va bene ci esaltiamo per qualcuno che sa trattare la palla ...
> 
> Penso che 35 milioni per pentolacci e Il gatto sono LA PEGGIOR campagna acquisti del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni .



Infatti a 35 prendevi uno tra Witsel e Xhaka, capaci di impostare. Tanto sommando gli ingaggi esce lo stesso. Il tifo milanista si è ridotto malissimo, come hai giustamente detto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già ma è per dire che non devi stupirti di Pellegatti che lo definisce il nuovo Ballack se già qui si è felici del suo arrivo e lo si trova ottimo.


Pellegatti è un menestrello, decanta a prescindere tutto ciò che fa la società, quindi non credo sia intimamente convinto che Soriano possa raccogliere l'eredità di Ballack.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pellegatti è un menestrello, decanta a prescindere tutto ciò che fa la società, quindi non credo sia intimamente convinto che Soriano possa raccogliere l'eredità di Ballack.



Già però ripeto, qui la maggior parte è felice dell'arrivo di Soriano e trova che le sue caratteristiche colmino le nostre necessità. Quindi, rispettando sempre il parere contrario al nostro, la domanda è: di cosa ci stupiamo?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*



ma speriamo salti tutto 

a 'sto punto preferirei rimanere così,se il budget per il centrocampista è questo


----------



## Mille e una notte (19 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ci siamo ridotti amici miei , una volta qui decantavamo le gesta di EROI , oggi se ci va bene ci esaltiamo per qualcuno che sa trattare la palla ...
> 
> Penso che 35 milioni per pentolacci e Il gatto sono LA PEGGIOR campagna acquisti del Milan degli ultimi 20 anni .


Vale la pena ricordare ancora una volta che per un bel periodo si è detto di Galliani che fosse il migliore al mondo a fare mercato con i soldi. Certo,certo..


----------



## cris (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Sky: per Soriano il Milan ha fatto un'offerta da 10 milioni pagabili in due anni (5+5), ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato*



questo rifiuto è una tragedia, penso partiranno suicidi a catinelle


----------



## Biss (19 Agosto 2015)

Soriano a posto di Nocerino....dove devo firmare?
Soriano e siamo a posto così....voglio morire!


----------



## TheZio (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Già però ripeto, qui la maggior parte è felice dell'arrivo di Soriano e trova che le sue caratteristiche colmino le nostre necessità. Quindi, rispettando sempre il parere contrario al nostro, la domanda è: di cosa ci stupiamo?



Non vedo troppi contenti qua dentro, anzi. Io che sono uno dei pochi che non critico l'affare Soriano, ti spiego anche il perché:
l'ha voluto l'allenatore, e se lui ha in testa un centrocampo con Soriano, Bertolacci e Bonaventura, dico solo di lasciarlo provare.
Poi se va bene giù lodi, se va male non gli faremo mancare le critiche, come giusto che sia.
Ma ad oggi preferisco che vengano investiti dei soldi su ciò che chiede l'allenatore e sulla sua idea tattica (centrocampisti mobili e con una discreta tecnica), piuttosto di p0 o prestiti dal Chelsea.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*


----------



## Giangy (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*


Sarebbe pazzia pagare questo gatto incapace una cifra più alta, ma da questa società si può aspettare di tutto


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Non vedo troppi contenti qua dentro, anzi. Io che sono uno dei pochi che non critico l'affare Soriano, ti spiego anche il perché:
> l'ha voluto l'allenatore, e se lui ha in testa un centrocampo con Soriano, Bertolacci e Bonaventura, dico solo di lasciarlo provare.
> Poi se va bene giù lodi, se va male non gli faremo mancare le critiche, come giusto che sia.
> Ma ad oggi preferisco che vengano investiti dei soldi su ciò che chiede l'allenatore e sulla sua idea tattica (centrocampisti mobili e con una discreta tecnica), piuttosto di p0 o prestiti dal Chelsea.



Ma non centra... Anche Allegri chiedeva Matri e veniva accontentato, ma c'erano già tanti attaccanti in rosa. Anche oggi che Mihajlovic vuole Soriano ci sono già tanti incursori e giocatori che possono stare sulla trequarti. Non c'è un solo centrocampista che crei gioco. Piuttosto che trovarmi una spesa complessiva di 35M e 4 di ingaggio per la coppia Soriano-Bertolacci preferisco rimanere così a metà campo. Basta doppioni e mediocri.


----------



## danyrossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> ma speriamo salti tutto
> 
> a 'sto punto preferirei rimanere così,se il budget per il centrocampista è questo



.


----------



## danyrossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Basta doppioni e mediocri.



Potrebbe essere un striscione da mettere davanti a casa Milan.
Basta proprio!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Piuttosto che trovarmi una spesa complessiva di 35M e 4 di ingaggio per la coppia Soriano-Bertolacci preferisco rimanere così a metà campo. Basta doppioni e mediocri.



su questo sono d'accordissimo.Con i circa 35 milioni destinati alla coppia Bertolacci-Soriano(ed i relativi 4 milioni d'ingaggio complessivi) forse sarebbe stato meglio prenderne uno solo di centrocampista,ma forte.
E credo che con quel budget a disposizione uno davvero forte lo si trovava,in giro per l'Europa


----------



## franck3211 (19 Agosto 2015)

Soriano secondo i dati opta nella scorsa stagione ha liberato al tiro i propri compagni per 49 volte. 
Riporto giusto per una curiosità statistica, premetto che non sono favorevole al suo arrivo.
Qualcuno più pratico di numeri potrebbe trovare la classifica generale del anno scorso su questo aspetto?


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> su questo sono d'accordissimo.Con i circa 35 milioni destinati alla coppia Bertolacci-Soriano(ed i relativi 4 milioni d'ingaggio complessivi) forse sarebbe stato meglio prenderne uno solo di centrocampista,ma forte.
> E credo che con quel budget a disposizione uno davvero forte lo si trovava,in giro per l'Europa



Appunto. Questo fa capire l'incompetenza.


----------



## raducioiu (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*


Ma che si arrangino, tra un anno secondo me per sto Soriano accetteranno prestiti con diritti di riscatto irrisori...


----------



## DEJAN75 (19 Agosto 2015)

Voi siete cosi sicuri che gatto Soriano escluda Witsel ? 

Io non ci giurerei... poli o nocerino come contropartite.. Mauri se ne andra' in prestito... Honda e Suso in odore di partenza...Montolivo...montolivo.. non e' entrato nemmeno l'altra sera ... nemmeno come terzo cambio.... mmm... 

che io sappia lunedi abbiamo un appuntamento a taormina con Witsel .. confermato anche dagli agenti... secondo me li facciamo tutti e due...


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Voi siete cosi sicuri che gatto Soriano escluda Witsel ?
> 
> Io non ci giurerei... poli o nocerino come contropartite.. Mauri se ne andra' in prestito... Honda e Suso in odore di partenza...Montolivo...montolivo.. non e' entrato nemmeno l'altra sera ... nemmeno come terzo cambio.... mmm...
> 
> *che io sappia lunedi abbiamo un appuntamento a taormina con Witsel .. confermato anche dagli agenti... secondo me li facciamo tutti e due...*



Di Marzio ha smentito tale incontro. Quelli che poi avevano parlato di incontro non erano agenti ma intermediari poco credibili.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*



10M+2M di bonus pagabili in 3 rate. Et voilà, le chat est fait.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nessuno, non voglio nessuno se non può arrivare Witsel.



Da quel poco che ho visto Witsel è lento, sicuri vada bene x il gioco di Sinisa?


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Non so perché, ma ho la netta sensazione che alla fine lo prenderemo a qualche milione in più e a rate, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Soriano secondo i dati opta nella scorsa stagione ha liberato al tiro i propri compagni per 49 volte.
> Riporto giusto per una curiosità statistica, premetto che non sono favorevole al suo arrivo.
> Qualcuno più pratico di numeri potrebbe trovare la classifica generale del anno scorso su questo aspetto?





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*



Secondo i dati che sto vedendo ora sono 44 (ma vabbè, cambia poco).
Questa è la classifica ordinata in base ai key passes, che vedi alla terzultima colonna


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ripeto qui tutti abbonati alla samp l'anno scorso da poter giudicare in anticipo un giocatore? Su che basi? Il pessimismo cosmico?


----------



## franck3211 (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati che sto vedendo ora sono 44 (ma vabbè, cambia poco).
> Questa è la classifica ordinata in base ai key passes, che vedi alla terzultima colonna


Louis per passaggi chiave cosa intendo precisamente in questi dati?


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

I passaggi chiave solitamente sono quelli che generano un'occasione (non gli assist, attenzione, ma per esempio quei passaggi che permettono di sopravanzare una linea di avversari).


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Louis per passaggi chiave cosa intendo precisamente in questi dati?



Il passaggio chiave sarebbe un passaggio che libera un compagno al tiro (che non diventa gol).
Sommando passaggi chiave + assist (che per Soriano sono 2) hai le occasioni create, che per lui sono quindi 46.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il passaggio chiave sarebbe un passaggio che libera un compagno al tiro (che non diventa gol).
> Sommando passaggi chiave + assist (che per Soriano sono 2) hai le occasioni create, che per lui sono quindi 46.



Ti ringrazio, insomma un dato un pochino inutile, perchè virtualmente il tiro può avvenire anche da centrocampo


----------



## raducioiu (19 Agosto 2015)

DEJAN75 ha scritto:


> Voi siete cosi sicuri che gatto Soriano escluda Witsel ?
> 
> Io non ci giurerei... poli o nocerino come contropartite.. Mauri se ne andra' in prestito... Honda e Suso in odore di partenza...Montolivo...montolivo.. non e' entrato nemmeno l'altra sera ... nemmeno come terzo cambio.... mmm...
> 
> che io sappia lunedi abbiamo un appuntamento a taormina con Witsel .. confermato anche dagli agenti... secondo me li facciamo tutti e due...


Abbiamo speso 20 milioni per Bertolacci quindi si suppone che cercheranno di fargli fare il titolare. De Jong è stato rinnovato e sarà sicuramente titolare anche perché gli altri centrocampisti non possono giocare in quella posizione. Quindi se arrivassero Witsel e Soriano significherebbe che Soriano se ne starà in panca e che ci finirà anche Bonaventura (oltre a Poli e a Montolivo), non credo quindi che spenderebbero 10 milioni per una riserva, a meno che non stiano pensando di fare pulizia anche tra le riserve...


----------



## raducioiu (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*



.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Agosto 2015)

L'ha richiesto miha, va bene così, non deve piacere a noi, ma al mister, e se secondo lui è ideale per il suo gioco a me sta bene così, ha voluto ely, che qui non voleva nessuno ed ogggi tutti lo osanniamo, non vedo perchr non dovremo fidarci del mister


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Da quel poco che ho visto Witsel è lento, sicuri vada bene x il gioco di Sinisa?


Witsel dovrebbe gestire il pallone, fare da regista come già fa allo Zenit, De Jong farebbe il difensore aggiunto e poi avrebbe Bonaventura e Bertolacci per i suoi amati inserimenti, Sinisa, non va bene così? Invece no, vuole tutti incursori, a questo punto giochiamo così: Soriano-Bertolacci-Poli
Bonaventura​


----------



## Elmajiko10 (19 Agosto 2015)

Con i soldi di Bertolacci aggiungendo massimo 5. Ml.....si sarebbe andati a prendere Nasri che è in esubero da Manchester


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi di Bertolacci aggiungendo massimo 5. Ml.....si sarebbe andati a prendere Nasri che è in esubero da Manchester



Con 25M prendevi Allan e Clasie. Un tuttofare moderno e un regista.


----------



## wfiesso (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati che sto vedendo ora sono 44 (ma vabbè, cambia poco).
> Questa è la classifica ordinata in base ai key passes, che vedi alla terzultima colonna



Stando a questa classifica quello da prendere era valdifiori allora?


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Con i soldi di Bertolacci aggiungendo massimo 5. Ml.....si sarebbe andati a prendere Nasri che è in esubero da Manchester



Nasri prende 8,4 milioni al City... Mi sembra fantamercato


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a questa classifica quello da prendere era valdifiori allora?


Soriano è l'unico giovane cc centrale di ruolo in questa classifica


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2015)

Il pagamento in 2 rate richiesto dai doriani dovrebbe essere di circa 14 milioni, altrimenti unica soluzione subito di 10 milioni e cioè la clausola rescissoria. Il dilemma sta tutto qui. Ora, fosse per me, non gli darei manco un euro e lascerei la il micio


----------



## wfiesso (19 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Soriano è l'unico giovane cc centrale di ruolo in questa classifica



Volevo dire che i primi 3-4, forse qualcuno in piu, di questa classifica non li avremo voluti neanche gratis, e che non ci si puó basare su questo singolo dato 

Basta vedere che birsa è al 3 posto... Chi mai lo vorrebbe titolare al Milan?


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a questa classifica quello da prendere era valdifiori allora?



No, qui non va bene perchè è italiano e italiano e giocatore di Serie A vuol dire mediocre da quello che leggo


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, qui non va bene perchè è italiano e italiano e giocatore di Serie A vuol dire mediocre da quello che leggo



Esistono Marchisio e Cataldi che son già meglio. L'italianeità non centra niente. Come ho detto in un Topic in Bar Milan ci sono tantissimi italiani che prenderei. Soriano e Bertolacci sono semplicemente mediocri e non all'altezza di una squadra che deve tornare in Cl e fare la voce grossa in Europa


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esistono Marchisio e Cataldi che son già meglio. L'italianeità non centra niente. Come ho detto in un Topic in Bar Milan ci sono tantissimi italiani che prenderei. Soriano e Bertolacci sono semplicemente mediocri e non all'altezza di una squadra che deve tornare in Cl e fare la voce grossa in Europa



Sì, Marchisio (che all'età di Bertolacci non era nessuno) e Cataldi ce li vengono a cedere a noi.. Su Soriano sono d'accordo, Bertolacci secondo me è un buon giocatore, che tra l'altro, sotto stessa ammissione dei tifosi genoani, comincia a far veramente bene da novembre in poi.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a questa classifica quello da prendere era valdifiori allora?



Qualcuno l'ha detto?



pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Soriano è l'unico giovane cc centrale di ruolo in questa classifica



A parte Kovavic e Pjanic


----------



## J&B (19 Agosto 2015)

Sarà il penultimo acquisto prima del botto finale.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Il Milan ha presentato un'offerta di 10 milioni pagabili in due anni, ma la Sampdoria ha rifiutato l'offerta. Vuole 10 milioni subito, o una cifra più alta in caso di pagamento pluriennale.
> In ogni caso la trattativa prosegue e il Milan sembra fiducioso sul buon esito della stessa.*



.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, Marchisio (che all'età di Bertolacci non era nessuno) e Cataldi ce li vengono a cedere a noi.. Su Soriano sono d'accordo, Bertolacci secondo me è un buon giocatore, che tra l'altro, sotto stessa ammissione dei tifosi genoani, comincia a far veramente bene da novembre in poi.



Marchisio ha vinto di tutto capitanando le giovanili della Juventus e vincendo premi qua e là, dimostrandosi come uno dei migliori giovani di prospettiva che l'Italia aveva a disposizione. A 24 anni era in Serie A a indossare la fascia di capitano della Juventus. Mi sfugge chi sarebbe Bertolacci adesso. E' incredibile l'esaltazione che sta avendo questo calciatore.


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esistono Marchisio e Cataldi che son già meglio. L'italianeità non centra niente. Come ho detto in un Topic in Bar Milan ci sono tantissimi italiani che prenderei. Soriano e Bertolacci sono semplicemente mediocri e non all'altezza di una squadra che deve tornare in Cl e fare la voce grossa in Europa


Accostare Marchisio a Cataldi mi sembra un po' esagerato.... Il secondo non ne neanche titolare nella Lazio


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Marchisio ha vinto di tutto capitanando le giovanili della Juventus e vincendo premi qua e là, dimostrandosi come uno dei migliori giovani di prospettiva che l'Italia aveva a disposizione. A 24 anni era in Serie A a indossare la fascia di capitano della Juventus. Mi sfugge chi sarebbe Bertolacci adesso. E' incredibile l'esaltazione che sta avendo questo calciatore.



A parte che Marchisio al massimo era il vice-vice-vice-capitanto, visto che quando Marchisio aveva 24 anni (2010) alla Juve, oltre a Buffon, c'erano Del Piero e Cannavaro, ma poi il fatto di essere considerato 'uno dei migliori giovani di prospettiva' (quindi si parla di potenzialità) non c'entra niente col fatto che abbia dimostrato veramente qualcosa e, comunque, pure fosse, la stessa cosa si potrebbe dire di Bertolacci. Marchisio a 24 anni era un giocatore incompiuto, anche meno forte del Bertolacci attuale.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Accostare Marchisio a Cataldi mi sembra un po' esagerato.... Il secondo non ne neanche titolare nella Lazio



E chi li ha accostati. Ho detto che sono già meglio di Bertolacci e Soriano. Cataldi viene da un ottimo percorso nelle giovanili e ha solo 21 anni, normale non sia negli 11. E' per caratteristiche un centrocampista che a noi servirebbe, quindi giocatore tecnico con capacità di impostazione, sia al centro che da trequartista.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> A parte che Marchisio al massimo era il vice-vice-vice-capitanto, visto che quando Marchisio aveva 24 anni (2010) alla Juve, oltre a Buffon, c'erano Del Piero e Cannavaro, ma poi il fatto di essere considerato 'uno dei migliori giovani di prospettiva' (quindi si parla di potenzialità) non c'entra niente col fatto che abbia dimostrato veramente qualcosa e, comunque, pure fosse, la stessa cosa si potrebbe dire di Bertolacci. Marchisio a 24 anni era un giocatore incompiuto, anche meno forte del Bertolacci attuale.



Intanto la fascia l'ha indossata a quell'età e aveva già vinto tutti i trofei delle giovanili. Quindi era certamente qualcuno più di quanto lo sia Bertolacci. Ed era titolare nella Juventus. Che fosse meno forte di Bertolacci probabilmente è un'affermazione dovuta al fatto che giocasse nella Juventus o che forse debba essere pompato ancor più l'ex-Genoa.


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

Ancora sto Cataldi, e in base a che cosa Cataldi è un fenomeno e Bertolacci è una pippa???


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Sarà il penultimo acquisto prima del botto finale.


Il rinnovo di Montolivo


----------



## zlatan (19 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Il rinnovo di Montolivo




Non male...


----------



## pablog1585 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E chi li ha accostati. Ho detto che sono già meglio di Bertolacci e Soriano. Cataldi viene da un ottimo percorso nelle giovanili e ha solo 21 anni, normale non sia negli 11. E' per caratteristiche un centrocampista che a noi servirebbe, quindi giocatore tecnico con capacità di impostazione, sia al centro che da trequartista.



Visto qualche volta, non sa fare bene nulla


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

*Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato*.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato.


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato.



Notizia pessima.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato.




quindi l'abbiamo preso, dai


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

Non sottovalutate Sorinho...

http://
video.sky.it/sport/calciomercato/alla_scoperta_di_roberto_soriano/v251512.vid


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

*


Smarx10 ha scritto:



Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato.

Clicca per allargare...

*
Preghiamo
[MENTION=1513]Smarx10[/MENTION] metti in grassetto pls


----------



## bmb (19 Agosto 2015)

Il nuovo Ballack


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato*.



Suma si sta rivelando il peggior giornalista dell'intero universo a noi conosciuto

11 agosto


----------



## danyrossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Questa trattativa è ai livelli di Matri sai già in partenza di portarti a casa un cane anzi un gatto.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si sta rivelando il peggior giornalista dell'intero universo a noi conosciuto
> 
> 11 agosto



Beh si sa Suma. Va semplicemente dove la società soffia il vento.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> *Milan channel smentisce ufficialmente l'offerta del Milan per Soriano. Il canale tematico rossonero nega quindi che ci sia stata un'offerta alla Sampdoria da 10 milioni in due rate per il centrocampista blucerchiato*.


Speriamo.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma perché nessuno rinfaccia a Suma le sue castronate...


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Ballack



Non hai idea il ribrezzo che mi è salito sopra quando l'ho sentito. Mamma mia


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si sta rivelando il peggior giornalista dell'intero universo a noi conosciuto
> 
> 11 agosto



E' brutto essere ripetitivi però...

TIETTELO SORIANO TIETTELO

E così via.


----------



## O Animal (19 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a questa classifica quello da prendere era valdifiori allora?



Valdifiori ha fatto una stagione strepitosa... Tantevvero che il Napoli l'ha preso non appena è arrivato Sarri intorno al 20 di giugno e pagandolo 5,5 milioni.. Una barzelletta rispetto alle cifre che abbiamo versato noi nelle casse genovesi..


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Notizia pessima.



Ho pensato la stessa cosa.


----------



## Hammer (19 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Valdifiori ha fatto una stagione strepitosa... Tantevvero che il Napoli l'ha preso non appena è arrivato Sarri intorno al 20 di giugno e pagandolo 5,5 milioni.. Una barzelletta rispetto alle cifre che abbiamo versato noi nelle casse genovesi..



Piuttosto che Soriano mi prendo Valdifiori, questo è scontato.


----------



## joecole (19 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Questa trattativa è ai livelli di Matri sai già in partenza di portarti a casa un cane anzi un gatto.



Battuta della settimana  non posso che condividere



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Suma si sta rivelando il peggior giornalista dell'intero universo a noi conosciuto



Suma non è un giornalista di fatto, è il direttore dell'organo ufficiale di comunicazione del Milan e in quanto tale parla a mezza voce e imbeccato. 
Di calcio ne capisce e molto ma non parlerà mai liberamente.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me Suma di pallone non ne capisce nulla e io dopo le centinaia di brutte figure che ha fatto mi sarei dimesso e trovato un altro lavoro.


----------



## Lambro (19 Agosto 2015)

la sampdoria sta prendendo di gia' il sostituto di soriano , un tale del bayern che quest'anno ha giocato nell'ausburg.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2015)

Intanto continua sulle varie reti l'opera di pompaggio di sto cesso abnorme. Senza parole, anche quest'anno siamo senza un regista nonostante i 100 mln spesi.


----------



## ilcondompelato (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Scontato, purtroppo. Se ne riparla nel 2016, quando dovremo piazzare un buon numero mezze calzette italiane per far posto ad almeno un paio di veri fuoriclasse.



sei cosi sicuro che l anno prossimo compreremo addirittura 2 fuoriclasse...sinceramente sono anni che si si dice che il milan comprerà fuoriclasse e puntualmente il pelato ci porta mezzi giocatori o rattami strafiniti.
se non vanno i via questi vecchi bavosi saranno solo illusioni(vostre e non mie) che rivedremo gente seria rivestire la ns maglia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Agosto 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> la sampdoria sta prendendo di gia' il sostituto di soriano , un tale del bayern che quest'anno ha giocato nell'ausburg.



Hojbjerg? Fortissimo tra l'altro. Già più bravo di Soriano. Più che altro credo sia solo un prestito,il Bayern non credo che lo venderà così facilmente. 
Più che altro alla Samp invidio un altro acquisto,ovvero Fernando dello Shakhtar preso ad appena 8 milioni...


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Hojbjerg? Fortissimo tra l'altro. Già più bravo di Soriano. Più che altro credo sia solo un prestito,il Bayern non credo che lo venderà così facilmente.
> Più che altro alla Samp invidio un altro acquisto,ovvero Fernando dello Shakhtar preso ad appena 8 milioni...



Hojbierg meglio di Soriano? Assolutamente. Come profilo è anche il calciatore buono in impostazione che ci serviva. E' anche ottimo difensivamente.

_Hojbierg - Soriano
Fasi complessive: 14.55 - 11.29
Fase offensiva: 21.24 - 13.31 
Possesso palla: 7.74 - -0.67
Passaggi in avanti: 51.78 - 24.38
Passaggi totali: 87.53 - 40.55
Passaggi con successo: 77.05 - 33.69
Completamento passaggi: 88% - 83%
Passaggi chiave: 1.41 - 1.61
Assist: 0.27 - 0.07
Occasioni create: 1.70 - 1.68
Tackles vinti: 2.47 - 2.23
Duelli aerei vinti: 1.23 - 0.29
Recuperi palla: 1.61 - 1.28_


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Hojbierg meglio di Soriano? Assolutamente. Come profilo è anche il calciatore buono in impostazione che ci serviva. E' anche ottimo difensivamente.
> 
> _Hojbierg - Soriano
> Fasi complessive: 14.55 - 11.29
> ...



Ahhhhhh i numeretti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan insiste. Come riporta il collega Riccardo Re, il Milan vuole provare ad inserire nella trattativa Josè Mauri o Nocerino. Ma la Samp vuole Poli. Si continua a trattare, con la Doria che vuole 10M subito o qualcosa in più dilazionata su più anni. La sensazione è che l'affare si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Le statistiche contano se stiamo parlando di due giocatori che giocano in due squadre nello stesso campionato, dello stesso livello e che fanno lo stesso gioco. Confrontare due giocatori dalle statistiche estrapolandole dal tipo di gioco e dalle altre variabili che ho detto prima contano fino a un certo punto


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan insiste. Come riporta il collega Riccardo Re, il Milan vuole provare ad inserire nella trattativa Josè Mauri o Nocerino. Ma la Samp vuole Poli. Si continua a trattare, con la Doria che vuole 10M subito o qualcosa in più dilazionata su più anni. La sensazione è che l'affare si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*


Poli non si tocca  In dirigenza credo fumino qualche sostanza psicotropa, magari gliela passa lo stesso pusher di De Sciglio.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Le statistiche contano se stiamo parlando di due giocatori *che giocano in due squadre nello stesso campionato, dello stesso livello e che fanno lo stesso gioco*. Confrontare due giocatori dalle statistiche estrapolandole dal tipo di gioco e dalle altre variabili che ho detto prima contano fino a un certo punto



E allora seguendo questo parametro nessun confronto è fattibile. Comunque ho confrontato Soriano sia con Hojberg nel Bayern che con Hojberg nell'Augsburg. La sostanza non cambia. Smettiamola di esaltare ogni mestierante che prendiamo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (19 Agosto 2015)

Dai dai proviamo sbolognare Nocerino, al limite anche POli


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan insiste. Come riporta il collega Riccardo Re, il Milan vuole provare ad inserire nella trattativa Josè Mauri o Nocerino. Ma la Samp vuole Poli. Si continua a trattare, con la Doria che vuole 10M subito o qualcosa in più dilazionata su più anni. La sensazione è che l'affare si possa chiudere in tempi brevi.*



Se parte Poli a me sta pure bene, solo che Nocerino deve smammare in egual misura.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E allora seguendo questo parametro nessun confronto è fattibile. Comunque ho confrontato Soriano sia con Hojberg nel Bayern che con Hojberg nell'Augsburg. La sostanza non cambia. Smettiamola di esaltare ogni mestierante che prendiamo.



E vabbè allora esaltiamo Valdifiori perchè ha l'80% di passaggi realizzati.


----------



## koti (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Hojbierg meglio di Soriano? Assolutamente. Come profilo è anche il calciatore buono in impostazione che ci serviva. E' anche ottimo difensivamente.
> 
> _Hojbierg - Soriano
> Fasi complessive: 14.55 - 11.29
> ...


Secondo le statistiche postate poco fa Valdifiori è il giocatore più forte della serie A.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Agosto 2015)

Per quello che conta ho letto una statistica che dice che Soriano è il giocatore del campionato che ha mandato più volte un compagno al tiro in porta.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E allora seguendo questo parametro nessun confronto è fattibile. Comunque ho confrontato Soriano sia con Hojberg nel Bayern che con Hojberg nell'Augsburg. La sostanza non cambia. Smettiamola di esaltare ogni mestierante che prendiamo.



No. Il confronto che mi dai tu non è fattibile. Confronta Soriano con un altro giocatore della serie A, dello stesso ruolo e di una medio squadra. Così il confronto numerico ha senso. Confronta Soriano con i giocatori di Inter, Fiorentina, Genoa, Torino. Poi vediamo, confrontiamo e i dati hanno più senso.


----------



## Denni90 (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E allora seguendo questo parametro nessun confronto è fattibile. Comunque ho confrontato Soriano sia con Hojberg nel Bayern che con Hojberg nell'Augsburg. La sostanza non cambia. Smettiamola di esaltare ogni mestierante che prendiamo.



sarebbe il caso anche di smetterla di esaltare TUTTI quelli che non prendiamo...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (19 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo le statistiche postate poco fa Valdifiori è il giocatore più forte della serie A.



E al terzo posto c'è Birsa, quello si che è un gran giocatore altro che Bertolacci


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo le statistiche postate poco fa Valdifiori è il giocatore più forte della serie A.



In impostazione ha sicuramente fatto una stagione strepitosa e avrebbe avuto più senso lui che tanto volevamo evitare che i Soriano e i Bertolacci. Tuttavia non è il più forte della Serie A. Già paragonandolo con Pjanic perde in tutti in quasi tutti i parametri tranne nei passaggi chiave, di tre mezzi punti percentuali. Poi gli altri vengono da almeno 4 stagioni su questi livelli, bisognerebbe vedere se si riconfermerà. In ogni caso anch'io prima pensavo fosse un calciatore mediocre pompato dalla stampa. Ma con l'osservanza dei dati ho visto che davo un giudizio troppo schiacciante e che il suo compito ha saputo svolgerlo discretamente nonostante non fosse un fenomeno.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> No. Il confronto che mi dai tu non è fattibile. Confronta Soriano con un altro giocatore della serie A, dello stesso ruolo e di una medio squadra. Così il confronto numerico ha senso. Confronta Soriano con i giocatori di Inter, Fiorentina, Genoa, Torino. Poi vediamo, confrontiamo e i dati hanno più senso.



Ti ripeto che seguendo questo giudizio non potremmo paragonare neanche Modric e Iniesta perché Modric ha giocato col contropiede e Iniesta col tiki taka. Tantomeno si potrebbero far confronti tra un Reus e un Hazard.


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

Mi sembra che state esagerando con questa storia dei parametri. Il calcio non è l'Nba, in cui giudicare un giocatore in base alle statistiche può essere una cosa più sensata, in quanto il basket è uno sport in cui alcune situazioni si possono presentare più volte nello stesso identico modo e possono essere confrontate in base a valori matematici. Nel calcio etichettare un giocatore in base a un valore penso che sia una cosa sbagliatissima. Bisogna considerare il contesto in cui uno gioca, le motivazioni, e soprattutto l'impatto che un giocatore ha sulla partita e sui propri compagni di squadra. Un esempio? Io sono strasicuro che Zlatan Ibrahimovic sia uno dei più grandi trascinatori al mondo in questo sport, e che spinga i compagni a dare molto di più;quale parametro esalta questa caratteristica di Zlatan? È sensato secondo voi mettere a confronto due calciatori completamente diversi, come Soriano e Hojberg, senza considerare che i due hanno ruoli diversi e giocano in squadre completamente diverse che hanno sistemi di gioco completamente diversi e motivazioni assolutamente diverse?


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> sarebbe il caso anche di smetterla di esaltare TUTTI quelli che non prendiamo...



Eh, ma l'erba del vicino..


----------



## Aragorn (19 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Secondo le statistiche postate poco fa Valdifiori è il giocatore più forte della serie A.



Le statistiche (presumo dello stesso sito a cui si fa riferimento ora) due anni fa dicevano che Balotelli era meglio di Tevez e Higuain. Direi che i giocatori è decisamente meglio giudicarli con gli occhi che coi numeri.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Le statistiche (presumo dello stesso sito a cui si fa riferimento ora) due anni fa dicevano che Balotelli era meglio di Tevez e Higuain. Direi che i giocatori è decisamente meglio giudicarli con gli occhi che coi numeri.



Aggiungerei che dicono anche che Kovacic è meglio di De Bruyne e soprattutto di POGBA e VERRATTI.


----------



## Snake (19 Agosto 2015)

tutta colpa di O' Animal che ha creato un mostro


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, ma l'erba del vicino..



...è sempre più _marcia_.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Le statistiche (presumo dello stesso sito a cui si fa riferimento ora) due anni fa dicevano che Balotelli era meglio di Tevez e Higuain. Direi che i giocatori è decisamente meglio giudicarli con gli occhi che coi numeri.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Aggiungerei che dicono anche che Kovacic è meglio di De Bruyne e soprattutto di POGBA e VERRATTI.



quoto..... I numeri possono essere indicativi, ma non bastano.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2015)

Si basta con sta storia che tutti quelli che vengono al Milan non vogliono più andarsene. Poli sei un cesso, non sei da Milan, aria.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



Alla fine pagheremo 15-16 conoscendoci.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si basta con sta storia che tutti quelli che vengono al Milan non vogliono più andarsene. Poli sei un cesso, non sei da Milan, aria.



come panchinaro poli va più che bene. Meglio nocerino o jose mauri in prestito.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



Fà sì che salti tutto


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Ma che razzo, non hanno accontentato mai mezzo allenatore, devono iniziare proprio ora?


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che seguendo questo giudizio non potremmo paragonare neanche Modric e Iniesta perché Modric ha giocato col contropiede e Iniesta col tiki taka. Tantomeno si potrebbero far confronti tra un Reus e un Hazard.




Stai forzando il concetto quando hai capito benissimo cosa io ho detto.
Comunque i confronti si fanno, ma per l'appunto confrontare chi è più forte tra Reus ed Hazard attraverso le statistiche io non lo faccio. Ah e nella vita e nello sport, facciamo praticamente tantissima statistica, quindi è un argomento a me molto noto e caro.

Soriano non è un giocatore che può fare il titolare in una squadra forte, penso che nessuno lo stia esaltando a Salvatore della Patria. Solo che a me la storia che chiunque prenda e combina l'Inter è necessariamente meglio di ciò che facciamo noi mi ha un po' stufato, quando hanno un allenatore che è uno scandalo e un miliardo di forse in campo. Galliani ha detto a Sinisa che c'ha 10 milioni per comprare un centrocampista, e la risposta è stata Soriano. Me lo vedo un allenatore rinunciare a un giocatore più forte perché vuole un suo pupillo. Forse solo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] con l'idolo (il suo  ) potrebbe fare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



Scambio alla pari con Poli? Farebbe felici tutti


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Soriano non è un giocatore che può fare il titolare in una squadra forte, penso che nessuno lo stia esaltando a Salvatore della Patria. Solo che a me la storia che chiunque prenda e combina l'Inter è necessariamente meglio di ciò che facciamo noi mi ha un po' stufato, quando hanno un allenatore che è uno scandalo e un miliardo di forse in campo.



Soriano è già stato esaltato tanto quanto si sta esaltando Bertolacci da un mese. Se ti riferisce a me sul fatto delle critiche al mercato del Milan ti sbagli grandiosamente, basta leggere il mio Topic sulla situazione lieta in Bar Milan. L'unico appunto negativo è ciò che si sta facendo col centrocampo. Bertolacci è un acquisto sbagliato tantoquanto Soriano, poiché sono due incursori e non creatori di gioco. Noi non abbiamo un profilo simile. Sommando poi i loro trasferimenti si va a 30-35M e 4 di ingaggio. Vuoi che uno forte con questa cifra e questo stipendio non si trovava? Quindi si dovrebbe porre un freno a quest'esaltazione di mediocri e discreti mestieranti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

*Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diversa da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione low cost."*



La conferma che si sta prendendo l'ennesimo *doppione*.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2015)

bertolacci non è proprio un incursore comunque...


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*



Oppure quel colpo ce l'hanno ancora in canna e soriano è solo il sostituto di un partente. Che sia forse per questo giocatore che si sia fatto il vertice di mercato?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Oppure quel colpo ce l'hanno ancora in canna e soriano è solo il sostituto di un partente. Che sia forse per questo giocatore che si sia fatto il vertice di mercato?



Ma figurati. Il giocatore capace di spaccare in due le partite e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri, non può che essere Soriano...  uno come lui spacca benissimo in due i nostri zebedei ed effettivamente ha una tecnica diversa (più scarsa) di alcuni centrocampisti in rosa.


----------



## franck3211 (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Oppure quel colpo ce l'hanno ancora in canna e soriano è solo il sostituto di un partente. Che sia forse per questo giocatore che si sia fatto il vertice di mercato?



La vedo difficile, significherebbe un budget di 140 milioni almeno


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2015)

Comunque sinceramente mi sembra parecchio strano che si faccia un vertice di mercato per comprare un giocatore da 10 mln. 
Boh, la mia impressione è che il mercato non sia finito con questo giocatore, per me Mihajlovic vuole Soriano per sostituire uno tra Poli e Nocerino e uno che possa sostituire in toto Montolivo, a livello di ruolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



Se Poli fa saltare tutto come Zaccardo l'anno scorso (l'affare Biabiany)


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> La vedo difficile, significherebbe un budget di 140 milioni almeno



Beh non esattamente... Romagnoli verrà pagato in cinque anni, e inciderà quindi di solo cinque milioni su quest'anno. Poi anche per soriano si sta cercando di dilazionare il pagamento. In tutto per ora avremmo speso quindi circa 70 milioni (30 Bacca + 20 Bertolacci + 8 Adriano + 5 Romagnoli + 6-7 Soriano). Togliendo i soldi delle cessioni fatte avremmo un passivo di circa 50 milioni. Quindi altri soldi ci rimarrebbero per il centrocampista, considerando poi che possiamo monetizzare con altre uscite. Per il costo degli ingaggi penso che si investano i soldi dei 26728 esuberi che abbiamo venduto. Non è una soluzione così impossibile dopotutto, e spigherebbe la tranquillità di Silvio e Galliani.


----------



## ilcondompelato (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*


ha una clausola di 10 ed il pelatone lo paga 14


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



"Vuole giocarsela" ha preso il posto di "cauto ottimismo" come espressione più scassapalle dei giornalai.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*



Preghiamo tutti i santi possibili ed esistenti affinchè salti tutto


----------



## Aragorn (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*



Ciò conferma che non arriverà nessun top non perchè Mihajlovic preferisce Soriano ma perchè abbiamo finito i dindini. È in momenti come questi che servirebbe un bravo ds, uno che con 10-15 milioni potrebbe indovinare il grande colpo. E invece, come sempre, non ci resta che rivolgere l'attenzione alla Genova calcistica ..


----------



## danyrossonera (19 Agosto 2015)

Non ci sono i soldi ma ne spendiamo altri 11M per Soriano?
Ma la coerenza? 
Se non ci sono teniamoceli, buttarli via per un cane come Soriano è patetico, ci facciamo ridere dietro...


----------



## Schism75 (19 Agosto 2015)

A quanto pare (da alcune notizie prese da MC di oggi) non si vuole spendere altro per il centrocampista ora, ma se a gennaio servirà e capiterà l'occasione verrà preso un regista top.


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Non ci sono i soldi ma ne spendiamo altri 11M per Soriano?
> Ma la coerenza?
> Se non ci sono teniamoceli, buttarli via per un cane come Soriano è patetico, ci facciamo ridere dietro...



E' un gatto. Non un cane.


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ciò conferma che non arriverà nessun top non perchè Mihajlovic preferisce Soriano ma perchè abbiamo finito i dindini. È in momenti come questi che servirebbe un bravo ds, uno che con 10-15 milioni potrebbe indovinare il grande colpo. E invece, come sempre, non ci resta che rivolgere l'attenzione alla Genova calcistica ..



Nah.

Avevano offerto 30 milioni per Kovacic, mossa per smuovere lo Zenit fermo a 35 milioni.
Ad ogni modo, di sicuro le cose si smuoverebbero più rapidamente con una o due cessioni da cui ricavare qualcosa.


----------



## Aragorn (19 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nah.
> *
> Avevano offerto 30 milioni per Kovacic*, mossa per smuovere lo Zenit fermo a 35 milioni.
> Ad ogni modo, di sicuro le cose si smuoverebbero più rapidamente con una o due cessioni da cui ricavare qualcosa.



Ci sono prove certe di questo ?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2015)

niente ormai arriva lui. 

l'unica alternativa (witsel) credo che ce lo soffierà la juve, altri non ne seguiamo.


----------



## joecole (19 Agosto 2015)

ma offrirne 8 + Honda per arrivare a Eriksen è così stupido?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' un gatto. Non un cane.



Mi hai steso


----------



## Hellscream (19 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> ma offrirne 8 + Honda per arrivare a Eriksen è così stupido?



No, è che non sono loro stupidi da accettare


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> ma offrirne 8 + Honda per arrivare a Eriksen è così stupido?



Eriksen per meno di 30 non parte.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Beh non esattamente... Romagnoli verrà pagato in cinque anni, e inciderà quindi di solo cinque milioni su quest'anno. Poi anche per soriano si sta cercando di dilazionare il pagamento. In tutto per ora avremmo speso quindi circa 70 milioni (30 Bacca + 20 Bertolacci + 8 Adriano + 5 Romagnoli + 6-7 Soriano). Togliendo i soldi delle cessioni fatte avremmo un passivo di circa 50 milioni. Quindi altri soldi ci rimarrebbero per il centrocampista, considerando poi che possiamo monetizzare con altre uscite. Per il costo degli ingaggi penso che si investano i soldi dei 26728 esuberi che abbiamo venduto. Non è una soluzione così impossibile dopotutto, e spigherebbe la tranquillità di Silvio e Galliani.



Il Milan attualmente, tra ingaggi risparmiati, cessioni e acquisti nuovi è in attivo di 9 milioni, ho letto oggi i dati.


----------



## The P (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attualmente, tra ingaggi risparmiati, cessioni e acquisti nuovi è in attivo di 9 milioni, ho letto oggi i dati.



com'è possibile? Puoi darci qualche dettaglio in più? Non abbiamo tolto nessun ingaggio pesante.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> com'è possibile? Puoi darci qualche dettaglio in più? Non abbiamo tolto nessun ingaggio pesante.



E' un link esterno, quindi non lo posso postare.. Lo passo in privato, magari.


----------



## gabuz (19 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Stai forzando il concetto quando hai capito benissimo cosa io ho detto.
> Comunque i confronti si fanno, ma per l'appunto confrontare chi è più forte tra Reus ed Hazard attraverso le statistiche io non lo faccio. Ah e nella vita e nello sport, facciamo praticamente tantissima statistica, quindi è un argomento a me molto noto e caro.
> 
> Soriano non è un giocatore che può fare il titolare in una squadra forte, penso che nessuno lo stia esaltando a Salvatore della Patria. Solo che a me la storia che chiunque prenda e combina l'Inter è necessariamente meglio di ciò che facciamo noi mi ha un po' stufato, quando hanno un allenatore che è uno scandalo e un miliardo di forse in campo. Galliani ha detto a Sinisa che c'ha 10 milioni per comprare un centrocampista, e la risposta è stata Soriano. Me lo vedo un allenatore rinunciare a un giocatore più forte perché vuole un suo pupillo. Forse solo [MENTION=5]gabuz[/MENTION] con l'idolo (il suo  ) potrebbe fare una cosa del genere.



L'idolo viene prima di tutti e di tutto. Potrei rinnegare anche me stesso per lui


----------



## Renegade (19 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> L'idolo viene prima di tutti e di tutto. Potrei rinnegare anche me stesso per lui



Chi sarebbe?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> com'è possibile? Puoi darci qualche dettaglio in più? Non abbiamo tolto nessun ingaggio pesante.



Penso che intenda nel bilancio, quello è possibile, se ammortiamo i cartellini la spesa è poca, e poi qualche soldo dalle cessioni l'abbiamo tirato su.


----------



## Pamparulez (19 Agosto 2015)

Baaaalordo Soriano.. Passare da un regista da 30 mln a Soriano (pagato 14 con clausola di 10).. È come passare dalla Satta a Maurisa Laurito..

[MENTION=130]Pamparulez[/MENTION] modifica sempre le parole censurate!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (19 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Il Milan attualmente, tra ingaggi risparmiati, cessioni e acquisti nuovi è in attivo di 9 milioni, ho letto oggi i dati.





The P ha scritto:


> com'è possibile? Puoi darci qualche dettaglio in più? Non abbiamo tolto nessun ingaggio pesante.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso che intenda nel bilancio, quello è possibile, se ammortiamo i cartellini la spesa è poca, e poi qualche soldo dalle cessioni l'abbiamo tirato su.



http://www.milanworld.net/calciomer...o-sempre-aggiornato-vt28945-4.html#post786007



Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*



.


----------



## kolao95 (19 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Penso che intenda nel bilancio, quello è possibile, se ammortiamo i cartellini la spesa è poca, e poi qualche soldo dalle cessioni l'abbiamo tirato su.



Esatto. I vari Bonera, Muntari, Essien, Destro, ecc. guadagnavano uno sproposito al lordo e senza più questi ingaggi la situazione è migliorata di parecchio.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Casnop (19 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*


Plausibile. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno ha offerto all'Inter una trentina per Kovacic. Chi era? Io no. C'è un colpo in canna, dunque. In genere, si scarica il fucile per evitare che parta per sbaglio il colpo. Oppure...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: contatti continui tra Milan e Samp per Soriano. Si sta ragionando su un pagamento biennale con la Sampdoria che vuole un pò di più dei 10 milioni di euro. La Samp vorrebbe Poli da inserire nell'affare, ma il giocatore vuole restare al Milan per giocarsela. La sensazione è che si continuerà a ragionare solo sul cash. Il Milan offre 8, la Samp chiede 14. La trattativa non andrà per le lunghe.*


Il fatto che stiano buttando gli ultimi giorni di mercato per decidere se tenere Poli o meno (Poli!) è una vera oscenità sportiva. Sono davvero incapaci di provare vergogna?


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Incredibile Peppe di Stefano: "Qualche giorno fa a Monaco, quando parlavi con Mihajlovic e con la società, veniva fuori l'esigenza di un centrocampista dalle caratteristiche diverse da quelli che già ci sono. Un giocatore capace di spaccare le partite in due e con una tecnica diversa dagli altri. Tuttavia forse non si vuole spendere altri 30M. Dunque ecco che Soriano, giocatore che peraltro Sinisa ha anche allenato, può essere una soluzione."*



Proprio un giocatore cosi ci serve, ma Soriano è questo tipo di calciatore? Tutte le volte che l'ho visto non mi ha mai dato quest'impressione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Conservo la flebile speranza che ci ripensino


----------



## Reblanck (20 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Plausibile. Qualche giorno fa qualcuno ha offerto all'Inter una trentina per Kovacic. Chi era? Io no. C'è un colpo in canna, dunque. In genere, si scarica il fucile per evitare che parta per sbaglio il colpo. Oppure...



Il colpo che vogliono fare è Witsel però credo che hanno problemi di soldi e forse non hanno tutte queste sicurezze sul suo rendimento.
Prendono Soriano per accontentare l'allenatore magari gli danno 5 milioni subito più Poli e poi cercheranno di prendere Witsel (il Milan offre 25 milioni pagabili in più anni e loro ne chiedono 30\35)e sperano che Ibra rompa con il PSG,sono questi i colpi in canna del Milan.
Secondo me loro vogliono portarli a casa tutti e tre(ma secondo me ne arriveranno solo due) e credo che la prossima settimana sarà decisiva.
Hanno speso tanti soldi e vogliono essere sicuri di poter arrivare almeno in CL.

Lopez,De sciglio,Romagnoli,Ely,Antonelli,De Jong,Bonaventura\Bertolacci,Soriano,Witsel,Ibra,Bacca

Questa è un ottima formazione,che può essere inferiore solo alla Juve,con Ibra e Witsel alzi di parecchio il nostro tasso tecnico.
Se i ragazzini in difesa veramente faranno la stagione che i tifosi milanisti si aspettano,allora possiamo puntare anche a qualcosa in più,ma servono Witsel e Ibra.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il colpo che vogliono fare è Witsel però credo che hanno problemi di soldi e forse non hanno tutte queste sicurezze sul suo rendimento.
> Prendono Soriano per accontentare l'allenatore magari gli danno 5 milioni subito più Poli e poi cercheranno di prendere Witsel (il Milan offre 25 milioni pagabili in più anni e loro ne chiedono 30\35)e sperano che Ibra rompa con il PSG,sono questi i colpi in canna del Milan.
> Secondo me loro vogliono portarli a casa tutti e tre(ma secondo me ne arriveranno solo due) e credo che la prossima settimana sarà decisiva.
> Hanno speso tanti soldi e vogliono essere sicuri di poter arrivare almeno in CL.
> ...



Onestamente ad oggi quante percentuali ci sono che arrivino sia Ibra che Witsel??? Lo 0,00000001 per cento. Che arrivi uno dei 2 a caso? lo 0,001%. Dobbiamo essere realisti altrimenti tra 10 giorni diremo che abbiamo fatto un mercato di m, e non è assolutamente cosi'.....


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino. 

Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2015)

Scambio alla pari?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Per me era molto meglio tenersi Nocerino ancora una stagione e prendere un vero centrocampista.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per me era molto meglio tenersi Nocerino ancora una stagione e prendere un vero centrocampista.



No, dai, ad oggi se Bonaventura e Bertolacci dovessero avere un raffreddore giocherebbe Poli. Dai, almeno un centrocampista serve. Io non voglio Soriano, ma me lo prendo pur di cedere Nocerino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Se accettassero Nocerino riuscirei quasi a farmi andar bene l'operazione

Quasi


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Soriano per Nocerino e qualche milione sarebbe un'ottima operazione. Poi al 2 ci portino Witsel e Ibra.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Sarebbe un'ottima mossa. Fuori Nocerino, dentro Soriano più qualche milione. Potrei digerirlo, amaramente, ma digerirlo.


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un'ottima mossa. Fuori Nocerino, dentro Soriano più qualche milione. Potrei digerirlo, amaramente, ma digerirlo.



Ma ragazzi perché amaramente? Ma cavolo parlate di Soriano come se fosse un lebbroso di 38 anni che fa un autogol a partita. Cioè come se fosse Bonera.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Agosto 2015)

Come ho detto secondo me se viene Soriano non esclude l'ingresso di un altro centrocampista. Uno entra ed un altro esce. Se esce Nocerino per me uscirà anche Poli o Jose' Mauri (a meno che non lo tengano per il vivaio visto che comunque non dovrebbe entrare nella rosa dei 25 vista l'età) per lasciare il posto a Witsel o a qualcun altro con gli sconti degli ultimi giorni. Non si è mai visto Galliani che chiude il mercato 12 giorni prima...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2015)

L unica vera motivazione che mi farebbe digerire l ennesimo cesso a centrocampo è uno scambio con Nocerino ... Cesso per cesso ... Se solo dobbiamo metterci più di 3/4 milioni è un operazione ennesima INUTILE .

Galliani DIMETTITI


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Così potrei digerirlo, ma a questo punto o Poli o J Mauri o entrambi dovrebbero partire, sopratutto J Mauri che di spazio mi sa che ne troverebbe pochettino e lui ha bisogno di giocare!! Considerando ovviamente che Montolivo non se lo prenderebbe nessuno e quindi rimarrà al Milan un altro anno per forza..


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi perché amaramente? Ma cavolo parlate di Soriano come se fosse un lebbroso di 38 anni che fa un autogol a partita. Cioè come se fosse Bonera.



Non parlavo in valore assoluto  Soriano in sè non è mica scarso. "Amaramente" perché mi aspettavo fortemente Witsel, e l'arrivo di Soriano lo esclude.


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non parlavo in valore assoluto  Soriano in sè non è mica scarso. "Amaramente" perché mi aspettavo fortemente Witsel, e l'arrivo di Soriano lo esclude.



Se l'amaramente è riferito alla possibile esclusione di Witsel ha più senso xD


----------



## franck3211 (20 Agosto 2015)

Se ci buttano nocerino e qualche milione è una buona operazione, logicamente c'era bisogna di un giocatore come witsel ma se non vogliono spendere non si può ambire a chissà cosa..ma io sono fiducioso.


----------



## bmb (20 Agosto 2015)

Soriano al posto di Nocerino, un top player al posto di Montolivo, Ibra. Sarebbe qualcosa di sontuoso


----------



## Underhill84 (20 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Soriano al posto di Nocerino, un top player al posto di Montolivo, Ibra. Sarebbe qualcosa di sontuoso



Anch'io stanotte ho fatto un sogno erotico  purtroppo poi me so svejato...


----------



## Giangy (20 Agosto 2015)

Posso digerire Soriano, solo se in cambio si da alla Sampdoria, Montolivo, e Nocerino, visto che Poli non vogliono cederlo


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L unica vera motivazione che mi farebbe digerire l ennesimo cesso a centrocampo è uno scambio con Nocerino ... Cesso per cesso ... Se solo dobbiamo metterci più di 3/4 milioni è un operazione ennesima INUTILE .
> 
> Galliani DIMETTITI



Sè, vabbè, paragonare Soriano a Nocerino..


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

35M per Bertolacci e Soriano. Ci prendevamo uno veramente buono e funzionale...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 35M per Bertolacci e Soriano. Ci prendevamo uno veramente buono e funzionale...



E ridalli...
Accostare Soriano a 10 Mln a Bertolacci 20 Mln per dire che con quei soldi (35m ?)potremmo comprarci Witsel è capzioso.
Primo, perchè, parlando di Soriano a 10 Mln, si conclude che il prezzo è spropositato, quando Bonaventura è stato pagato poco meno.
Ed è tutto da dimostrare che Soriano valga meno di Jack. Se ne riparlerà col tempo...
Secondo, perchè aggiungi 5 Mln alle cifre per dimostrare la tua tesi.
Fattene una ragione: se non arriverà Witsel sarà, forse, per motivi economici, ma sicuramente non sarebbe per aver comprato Soriano. Sempre ammesso che Bertolacci sia un bidone. Anche di questo se ne riparlerà col tempo.
Il "buono e funzionale" non possiamo deciderlo noi. Lo decide chi ci mette la faccia, la reputazione e i quattrini.
E noi ci mettiamo niente di tutto questo.


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> E ridalli...
> Accostare Soriano a 10 Mln a Bertolacci 20 Mln per dire che con quei soldi (35m ?)potremmo comprarci Witsel è capzioso.
> Primo, perchè, parlando di Soriano a 10 Mln, si conclude che il prezzo è spropositato, quando Bonaventura è stato pagato poco meno.
> Ed è tutto da dimostrare che Soriano valga meno di Jack. Se ne riparlerà col tempo...
> ...



Quoto. In più i 4 di ingaggio decisi arbitrariamente. Inoltre si sta profilando all'orizzonte una contropartita tecnica quindi diventerebbero 25 al massimo.


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> E ridalli...
> Accostare Soriano a 10 Mln a Bertolacci 20 Mln per dire che con quei soldi (35m ?)potremmo comprarci Witsel è capzioso.
> Primo, perchè, parlando di Soriano a 10 Mln, si conclude che il prezzo è spropositato, quando Bonaventura è stato pagato poco meno.
> Ed è tutto da dimostrare che Soriano valga meno di Jack. Se ne riparlerà col tempo...
> ...



30 o 35 cambia poco. Col pagamento dilazionato che vogliamo andremo a spenderci 14M. 1,5 di ingaggio glieli danno sicuro. Meno non prenderà. Bertolacci prende già 2,5, quindi 4M. Vuoi dirmi che con queste cifre non ne prendevi uno forte?


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 30 o 35 cambia poco. Col pagamento dilazionato che vogliamo andremo a spenderci 14M. 1,5 di ingaggio glieli danno sicuro. Meno non prenderà. Bertolacci prende già 2,5, quindi 4M. Vuoi dirmi che con queste cifre non ne prendevi uno forte?



14 è la richiesta della Samp e non una nostra offerta. Anzi la nostra era di 9 cash. Inoltre ora si sta inserendo Nocerino nella trattativa.


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 30 o 35 cambia poco. Col pagamento dilazionato che vogliamo andremo a spenderci 14M. 1,5 di ingaggio glieli danno sicuro. Meno non prenderà. Bertolacci prende già 2,5, quindi 4M. Vuoi dirmi che con queste cifre non ne prendevi uno forte?


Bertolacci prende 1,5 non.


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci prende 1,5 non.



Ed inoltre il costo del suo cartellino è figlio di Destro. Non me lo leva nessuno dalla testa.


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Bertolacci prende 1,5 non.



http://www.milanworld.net/calciomer...epilogo-estivo-sempre-aggiornato-vt28945.html

Prende 2+Bonus stando a questo. Però ho letto 2,5 da altre parti. Più o meno siamo lì.


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ed inoltre il costo del suo cartellino è figlio di Destro. Non me lo leva nessuno dalla testa.



Assolutamente sì, questo sì. Ci eravamo impegnati seriamente dando parola per Destro. 

Comunque passi Bertolacci, ma Soriano assolutamente no...


----------



## Isao (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì, questo sì. Ci eravamo impegnati seriamente dando parola per Destro.
> 
> Comunque passi Bertolacci, ma Soriano assolutamente no...



Soriano con Nocerino passa. Inutile negarlo. Soriano stenta a passare con 10 mln cash per non migliorarsi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



E se venisse a prendere il posto di Honda?

Trovate impossibile che parta last minute?


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se venisse a prendere il posto di Honda?
> 
> Trovate impossibile che parta last minute?



Mah se devo trovare un colpo in uscita last minute direi Menez che mi ricorda l'operazione in uscita di Huntelaar. Cedere Honda non mi pare nei piani di una società che deve rilanciarsi proprio in Asia


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se venisse a prendere il posto di Honda?
> 
> Trovate impossibile che parta last minute?



Per arrivare, arriverà.
Poi si farà il mercato in uscita, con regali e cotillons last minute per tutti.
Ne vedremo delle belle, nei giorni del condor...


----------



## bargnani83 (20 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Per arrivare, arriverà.
> Poi si farà il mercato in uscita, con regali e cotillons last minute per tutti.
> Ne vedremo delle belle, nei giorni del condor...



Ma che ti e' successo?da essere il più pessimista ora sei cosi positivo.le vacanze ti hanno rigenerato?


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Quoto. In più i 4 di ingaggio decisi arbitrariamente. Inoltre si sta profilando all'orizzonte una contropartita tecnica quindi diventerebbero 25 al massimo.



Nel senso che la Samp per Soriano accetta 5 milioni + Nocerino? Come no... al massimo 10 milioni (ma dilazionati) + Nocerino


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah se devo trovare un colpo in uscita last minute direi Menez che mi ricorda l'operazione in uscita di Huntelaar. Cedere Honda non mi pare nei piani di una società che deve rilanciarsi proprio in Asia



honda rimane sicuramente, sulla trequarti c'è suso da piazzare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Agosto 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> Ma che ti e' successo?da essere il più pessimista ora sei cosi positivo.le vacanze ti hanno rigenerato?



Non so se sono state le vacanze, ma il c.mercato mi sembra abbastanza buono: con due innesti giusti siamo da scudetto.
Sono pessimista solo sul _closing_ con Bee: mi sembra che quello sia nella palta più nera...
Sempre pronto a ricredermi sui due fronti: non sposo i miei giudizi fino alla morte.
Cambio anche idea di fronte all'evidenza dei fatti...


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E se venisse a prendere il posto di Honda?
> 
> Trovate impossibile che parta last minute?



Honda lo impacchettano con un'offerta da 10 milioni, e lo stesso giocatore ha comunque qualche dubbio sulla permanenza.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Honda lo impacchettano con un'offerta da 10 milioni, e lo stesso giocatore ha comunque qualche dubbio sulla permanenza.



A fine stagione scade eh


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A fine stagione scade eh



Scade nel 2017.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Scade nel 2017.







Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Honda lo impacchettano con un'offerta da 10 milioni, e lo stesso giocatore ha comunque qualche dubbio sulla permanenza.



Ma va ragazzi, Honda è impossibile vada via con sta storia del merchandising o come cavolo si scrive, ogni tanto lo deve far giocare, spero non sempre...


----------



## Casnop (20 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma va ragazzi, Honda è impossibile vada via con sta storia del merchandising o come cavolo si scrive, ogni tanto lo deve far giocare, spero non sempre...


Honda è ancora orientato sul fuso russo: la sua stagione tipica va da maggio ad ottobre. Poi, letargo. Soriano viene invece dalla Baviera, solo un breve calo a gennaio-febbraio. Poi, leggiadro bucaneve, sbuca a marzo dai ghiacci, per la volata finale.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Honda è ancora orientato sul fuso russo: la sua stagione tipica va da maggio ad ottobre. Poi, letargo. Soriano viene invece dalla Baviera, solo un breve calo a gennaio-febbraio. Poi, leggiadro bucaneve, sbuca a marzo dai ghiacci, per la volata finale.



A volte penso che ti vorrei a leggermi la favola della buonanotte 

La tua serenità è fantastica


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A volte penso che ti vorrei a leggermi la favola della buonanotte
> 
> La tua serenità è fantastica



E' semplicemente uno dei migliori qui per lessico, cultura e contenuti, qualunque sia la sua opinione non sprechi mai tempo a leggerlo. Lo sto tartassando da mesi per avere un suo editoriale. Ma vedrai che cederà al mio fascino e lo farà  Ciò detto, chiudo l'OT.

Dite a Zaccardo di opporsi alla cessione di Soriano anche se non centra nulla. Qualcuno fermi quest'ennesima follia di operazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A volte penso che ti vorrei a leggermi la favola della buonanotte
> 
> La tua serenità è fantastica


Gli chiesi del suo stile e mi rispose che è venuto fuori proprio perché abituato a leggere le favole della buonanotte ai suoi bambini, quindi abbiamo a che fare con un tifoso anche abbastanza grandicello


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gli chiesi del suo stile e mi rispose che è venuto fuori proprio perché abituato a leggere le favole della buonanotte ai suoi bambini, quindi abbiamo a che fare con un tifoso anche abbastanza grandicello



Precisazione: era una battuta, rispetto tantissimo la sua opinione


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente uno dei migliori qui per lessico, cultura e contenuti, qualunque sia la sua opinione non sprechi mai tempo a leggerlo. Lo sto tartassando da mesi per avere un suo editoriale. Ma vedrai che cederà al mio fascino e lo farà  Ciò detto, chiudo l'OT.
> 
> Dite a Zaccardo di opporsi alla cessione di Soriano anche se non centra nulla. Qualcuno fermi quest'ennesima follia di operazione.



mi ricorda pellegatti  ovviamente si scherza, leggo con grande piacere casnop.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Precisazione: era una battuta, rispetto tantissimo la sua opinione


Ma lui davvero legge le favole, eh  [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi ricorda pellegatti  ovviamente si scherza, leggo con grande piacere casnop.


Molto meglio Casnop, Pellegatti è un menestrello privo di spina dorsale che infarcisce i suoi servizi di sterile citazionismo, Casnop ha una prosa molto più fantasiosa e immaginifica


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Molto meglio Casnop, Pellegatti è un menestrello privo di spina dorsale che infarcisce i suoi servizi di sterile citazionismo, Casnop ha una prosa molto più fantasiosa e immaginifica



Ecco, lodatelo a dovere. Mi deve un paio di editoriali. Può darsi si convinca.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2015)

*Raga tornate sul tema del topic*


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



.


----------



## O Animal (20 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport la contropartita scelta dalla Samp sarebbe Antonio Nocerino.
> 
> Zenga avrebbe già espresso parere positivo per l'arrivo del centrocampista, che è in uscita dal Milan. Su Nocerino però c'è anche il forte pressing del Bologna.*



Dai dai... Nocerino + filmato stagione 2011/2012 e Soriano ce lo portano sulle spalle a Milanello con 3 milioni cash per le nostre casse...


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

Da Gazzettatv : "Soriano a 10 milioni e un affarone; é duttile tenace e si integra benissimo negli schemi di Mihajllovic; molo meglio lui che altri da valutare e a cifre ben maggiori "

staremo a vedere


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da Gazzettatv : "Soriano a 10 milioni e un affarone; é duttile tenace e si integra benissimo negli schemi di Mihajllovic; molo meglio lui che altri da valutare e a cifre ben maggiori "
> 
> staremo a vedere



Ahahahahah sono ubriachi? Meglio un Witsel a 100 milioni che Somaro a 10 milioni. Come ho già detto, continua sulla falsa riga di Bertolacci, l'opera di pompaggio di sto cesso


----------



## pablog1585 (20 Agosto 2015)

A mio parere da quel che ho visto Bertolacci si sposa molto bene nel gioco di Sinisa, buon acquisto, Soriano non lho mai visto giocare ma è giovane italiano e nazionale, quindi non un Bonera qualsiasi, non male


----------



## Jaqen (20 Agosto 2015)

Chiaro comunque che le prerogative per giocare nel Milan sono che bisogna aver giocato a Genova e segnato a San Siro contro di noi. Bertolacci e Soriano


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah sono ubriachi? Meglio un Witsel a 100 milioni che Somaro a 10 milioni. Come ho già detto, continua sulla falsa riga di Bertolacci, l'opera di pompaggio di sto cesso



10 milioni è il prezzo giusto...ed è un buon giocatore come contorno.
A noi serve uno che sa tenere la palla a centrocampo.


----------



## Casnop (20 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A volte penso che ti vorrei a leggermi la favola della buonanotte
> 
> La tua serenità è fantastica


Ma no, è che Boniperti, prima delle più importanti partite dell'innominabile, mentre Trap caricava a pallettoni tra un orcozio e l'altro, diceva ai giocatori: ragazzi, tranquilli, la cosa peggiore che può capitare è di perdere la partita... Tattica psicologica: se perdeva era una partita, se vinceva... osanna al redentor. Su Boniperti gli osanna non sono stati più contati dopo un paio d'anni.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Chiaro comunque che le prerogative per giocare nel Milan sono che bisogna aver giocato a Genova e segnato a San Siro contro di noi. Bertolacci e Soriano


 Esatto, me lo ricordo...molto probabilmente stiamo pagando quel gol di Soriano su assist di Etoo. La domanda è: Berardi che ci fa ancora a Sassuolo?


----------



## J&B (20 Agosto 2015)

Uno come Soriano senza Ibra non ha senso.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

Addio..


----------



## J&B (20 Agosto 2015)

Avremo i tre centrocampisti titolari che possono giocare in diversi ruoli,ma che senso ha?


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

Che poi, ripeto, avrebbe anche un senso se diamo via almeno uno tra Nocerino e Poli e se dovesse arrivare un trequartista/mezzala di livello.


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*



estate 2016, silurati sinisa e fester, siete avvisati.


----------



## Milan7champions (20 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> estate 2016, silurati sinisa e fester, siete avvisati.



Avevo pensato anche io questa cosa, se Sinisa non dovesse portare la squadra ai primi 3 posti il prossimo anno c'e' Conte sulla panchina. Galliani difficilmente verrebbe silurato


----------



## Petrecte (20 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> estate 2016, silurati sinisa e fester, siete avvisati.



Magari !!!!!


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*





.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*



Uccidetemi per favore. Questo no. Davvero, questo proprio no!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*



Allora in rosa a centrocampo tra ale,mezzale,mediani e trequartisti abbiamo: Bertolacci,Bonaventura,De Jong,
Jose Mauri,Montolivo,Nocerino,Poli,Cerci,Honda,Suso e volendo anche Menez che può giocare dietro le punte,
tra questi 11 centrocampisti non abbiamo neanche un mezzo regista e questo qui preme x fare arrivare Soriano perchè sarebbe duttile e andrebbe a ricoprire ruoli diversi (tutti tranne il regista!!!) potrei capire se fosse un
fuoriclasse ma è un mediocre come quelli che già abbiamo in esubero... 2 anni seduto in panchina con Mancini
all' inter ed ecco i risultati.. + che una squadra di calcio pare stia assemblando una squadra di rugby..


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*



vabbè ormai è fatta dai.


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> estate 2016, silurati sinisa e fester, siete avvisati.



Già le critiche a Sinisa? Madonna, oh..


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*



Ormai arriverà. Immagino quali sarebbero stati i commenti se a volere fortemente Soriano sarebbe stato Inzaghi o Allegri.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai arriverà. Immagino quali sarebbero stati i commenti se a volere fortemente Soriano sarebbe stato Inzaghi o Allegri.



Più di qualcuno si è lamentato con lui (a ragione), se è per questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più di qualcuno si è lamentato con lui (a ragione), se è per questo.



Non è una critica a Mihaijlovic, ma bensì ai tifosi.


----------



## Aron (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai arriverà. Immagino quali sarebbero stati i commenti se a volere fortemente Soriano sarebbe stato Inzaghi o Allegri.



Mihajlovic chiede Soriano e Romagnoli. Allegri avrebbe chiesto Okaka e Obiang.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è una critica a Mihaijlovic, ma bensì ai tifosi.



Ah ok ho male interpretato. Beh sono d'accordo solo in parte, se davvero li ha voluti se ne deve assumere la responsabilità, così come Matri è anche responsabilità di Allegri.


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Agosto 2015)

ormai è chiaro che con un allenatore provinciale arrivino dei provinciali.
qualcuno dica a miha che gli obiettivi ed aspettative sono diverse rispetto alla samp.
non vorrei che questo a fine anno dopo un sesto posto se ne esca con dichiarazioni del tipo"sono contento della stagione".
io preferivo sarri a questo sfinterista


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

Galliani fa il mercato.
Galliani:dobbiamo prendere 2 centrocampisti
Miha:Ok wistel e gundogan
Galliani:No costano troppo tra ingaggio e cartellini
Miha:e allora chi prendiamo?
Galliani:ti faccio la lista...Bertolacci,soriano
Miha:ma io non voglio questi
Galliani: Domani facciamo l annuncio di bertolacci.
Miha:va be allora prendi anche soriano a sto punto.

Nemmeno il tecnico dei pulcini avrebbe chiesto soriano e bertolacci per wistel o gundogan...c e lo mettiamo in testa?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic chiede Soriano e Romagnoli. Allegri avrebbe chiesto Okaka e Obiang.


Non mi sembra che Allegri alla Juventus abbia chiesto nomi improponibili, evidentemente è la società che dice: Noi possiamo prendere questi giocatori, quali ti aggradano maggiormente?
Se nella lista della Juventus ci sono i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Draxler, Alex Sandro. Mentre in quella del Milan vi sono i Soriano, Bertolacci ecc. la colpa non è attribuibile all'allenatore.


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che Allegri alla Juventus abbia chiesto nomi improponibili, evidentemente è la società che dice: Noi possiamo prendere questi giocatori, quali ti aggradano maggiormente?
> Se nella lista della Juventus ci sono i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Draxler, Alex Sandro. Mentre in quella del Milan vi sono i Soriano, Bertolacci ecc. la colpa non è attribuibile all'allenatore.



che dio ti benedica...finalmente una testa pensante


----------



## Elmajiko10 (20 Agosto 2015)

Via Josue Mauri e Nocerino e dentro soriano....poi volendo essere fiducioso fuori Suso e Honda dentro witsel e infine via matri e dentro zlatan così facendo ci protraemmo seriamente candidare per lo scudetto ma ci vuole così tanto a capirlo dottor Galliani?


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2015)

Questo è il tipico acquisto alla MATRI , un popolo intero milanista a dire NO e il nostro I.S. di Galliani che fa di testa sua ...

Sappiamo già come andrà a finire


----------



## The P (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che Allegri alla Juventus abbia chiesto nomi improponibili, evidentemente è la società che dice: Noi possiamo prendere questi giocatori, quali ti aggradano maggiormente?
> Se nella lista della Juventus ci sono i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Draxler, Alex Sandro. Mentre in quella del Milan vi sono i Soriano, Bertolacci ecc. la colpa non è attribuibile all'allenatore.



Allegri alla juve non può chiedere nessuno, dopo la debacle di del neri il mercato lo decide solo marotta.


----------



## ilcondompelato (20 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Via Josue Mauri e Nocerino e dentro soriano....poi volendo essere fiducioso fuori Suso e Honda dentro witsel e infine via matri e dentro zlatan così facendo ci protraemmo seriamente candidare per lo scudetto ma ci vuole così tanto a capirlo dottor Galliani?



ad essere ottimista via menez e dentro messi


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri alla juve non può chiedere nessuno, dopo la debacle di del neri il mercato lo decide solo marotta.



Tutte le società serie concordano il mercato con l'allenatore, non scherziamo dai. Non avrà libertà di scelta in lungo e in largo, ma come detto prima pescherà tra una lista di giocatori che la società gli fornisce.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> che dio ti benedica...finalmente una testa pensante



Basta solo essere a conoscenza di come come funziona il calcio a certi livelli, spero che certa gente non pensi sul serio che l'allenatore abbia carta bianca in sede di mercato.


----------



## luigi61 (20 Agosto 2015)

Da gazzettatv : Laudisa: l'affare Soriano si è un po insabbiato per diversi fattori; ormai con l'imminenza del campionato se ne parlerà la prossima settimana; è ancora tutto aperto "


----------



## Hellscream (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da gazzettatv : Laudisa: l'affare Soriano si è un po insabbiato per diversi fattori; ormai con l'imminenza del campionato se ne parlerà la prossima settimana; è ancora tutto aperto "



Giusto per farlo passare come "ultimo botto" LOL


----------



## kolao95 (20 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da gazzettatv : Laudisa: l'affare Soriano si è un po insabbiato per diversi fattori; ormai con l'imminenza del campionato se ne parlerà la prossima settimana; è ancora tutto aperto "


----------



## Doctore (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Basta solo essere a conoscenza di come come funziona il calcio a certi livelli, spero che certa gente non pensi sul serio che l'allenatore abbia carta bianca in sede di mercato.



Dipende in alcuni club hai carta bianca...sicuramente al milan carta bianca no e non lo è stato nemmeno nei momenti migliori.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Basta solo essere a conoscenza di come come funziona il calcio a certi livelli, spero che certa gente non pensi sul serio che l'allenatore abbia carta bianca in sede di mercato.



A me sembra il classico caso di quando un allenatore cambia squadra e si porta appresso 1-2
giocatori di fiducia, nel nostro caso bene x il primo male e senza senso x il secondo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Dipende in alcuni club hai carta bianca...sicuramente al milan carta bianca no e non lo è stato nemmeno nei momenti migliori.



Ma probabilmente solo in alcuni club di premier, dove l'allenatore è una figura diversa da quella a cui siamo abituati a vedere qui in Italia.

Comunque stiamo andando O.T.


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: in serata è prevista una telefonata tra Galliani e Ferrero. Dopo la telefonata la trattativa sarà in discesa. E' stato Mihajlovic a premere molto per Soriano. Lo considera un centrocampista duttile che può giocare in diversi ruoli.*


Duttile si, ma che Mihajlovic utilizzerà come trequarti. Il suo nome, emerso nelle cronache di mercato ad inizio giugno, in coincidenza con l'arrivo di Sinisa al Milan, è uscito di scena non appena si è delineato uno scenario di 4312 per il Milan, con la prospettiva di un Montolivo mezzala sinistra e Bonaventura trequarti in alternativa ad Honda. Non appena si è capito che i problemi di recupero del capitano erano più difficili di quanto non si pensasse, ha pensato di spostare Bonaventura nel ruolo di mezzala sinistra, portando a destra Bertolacci, e limitando al solo Honda la figura di trequarti. Siffatta pregiudizievole circostanza è stata preclusa con la individuazione in Soriano del nuovo trequarti, ovvero con la possibilità di interscambio di ruoli tra i due giocatori.


----------



## peppe75 (21 Agosto 2015)

Ormai con Nocerino richiesto dallo stesso Zenga l'affare è più che concluso...Soriano è un buon giocatore, ma lascia un ma... più che legittimo io prenderei anche un altro centrocampista!!


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

*Sky Sport: la Sampdoria vorrebbe rallentare la trattativa per tenere Soriano almeno fino alla 1a giornata di campionato, e cederlo al Milan nelle ultime ore del mercato, visto che ormai l'accordo è ad un passo. Nocerino intanto sarebbe già stato contattato personalmente da Zenga per illustrargli il progetto-Sampdoria. Nodo-ingaggio: il Milan sarebbe disposto a pagare parte dell'ingaggio di Nocerino, giudicato troppo alto per le casse sampdoriane. *


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: la Sampdoria vorrebbe rallentare la trattativa per tenere Soriano almeno fino alla 1a giornata di campionato, e cederlo al Milan nelle ultime ore del mercato, visto che ormai l'accordo è ad un passo. Nocerino intanto sarebbe già stato contattato personalmente da Zenga per illustrargli il progetto-Sampdoria. Nodo-ingaggio: il Milan sarebbe disposto a pagare parte dell'ingaggio di Nocerino, giudicato troppo alto per le casse sampdoriane. *



Facciamo pure beneficenza. Comunque si può fare da lunedì, tanto non giochetebbe comunque domenica.


----------



## Kazarian88 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: la Sampdoria vorrebbe rallentare la trattativa per tenere Soriano almeno fino alla 1a giornata di campionato, e cederlo al Milan nelle ultime ore del mercato, visto che ormai l'accordo è ad un passo. Nocerino intanto sarebbe già stato contattato personalmente da Zenga per illustrargli il progetto-Sampdoria. Nodo-ingaggio: il Milan sarebbe disposto a pagare parte dell'ingaggio di Nocerino, giudicato troppo alto per le casse sampdoriane. *



Ma quanto guadagna?
Ad ogni giocatore dobbiamo contribuire con l'ingaggio. Non se può più.
Che poi io dico, ma cedere definitivamente il giocatore?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto guadagna?
> Ad ogni giocatore dobbiamo contribuire con l'ingaggio. Non se può più.
> Che poi io dico, ma cedere definitivamente il giocatore?



cercando su Google "nocerino ingaggio" esce 2 mln di €. 

 

considerato che a cassano han dato un ingaggio di 800.000, il tetto della samp sarà più o meno quello.


----------



## tash (21 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Ma quanto guadagna?
> Ad ogni giocatore dobbiamo contribuire con l'ingaggio. Non se può più.
> Che poi io dico, ma cedere definitivamente il giocatore?



E' impossibile cederlo definitivamente proprio x l'ingaggio e cmq non è colpa di Nocerino se qualcuno gli ha firmato un contratto da 2 mil netti. Lui giustamente rispetta il contratto e si becca le due cucuzze. Quindi non resta che darlo in prestito contribuendo alla maggior parte dell'ingaggio perchè la Samp potrà dargli al max 500 mila (quelli che prende Soriano)


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Da gazzettatv : Laudisa: l'affare Soriano si è un po insabbiato per diversi fattori; ormai con l'imminenza del campionato se ne parlerà la prossima settimana; è ancora tutto aperto "



Come pensavo, vogliono farlo passare come botto finale con la scusa che c'è la prima di mezzo.
Galliani vuole fare il furbo anche questa volta.


----------



## Milan1987 (21 Agosto 2015)

Che fine ha fatto Lucas Lima ?


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi non è detto ancora per Soriano, Nocerino non ha nessuna voglia di andarsene vuole giocarsi le sue carte al Milan. E tra Montolivo Poli come alternative e J.Mauri che si deve ambientare, finirà per giocare parecchio vedrete...


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Via Josue Mauri e Nocerino e dentro soriano....poi volendo essere fiducioso fuori Suso e Honda dentro witsel e infine via matri e dentro zlatan così facendo ci protraemmo seriamente candidare per lo scudetto ma ci vuole così tanto a capirlo dottor Galliani?



Credo faccia il mercato in base alle risorse economiche che ha,non credo che possa permettersi quello che hai detto


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come pensavo, vogliono farlo passare come botto finale con la scusa che c'è la prima di mezzo.
> Galliani vuole fare il furbo anche questa volta.



Che botto finale sarebbe?? Mica è ibra


----------



## Elmajiko10 (21 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Credo faccia il mercato in base alle risorse economiche che ha,non credo che possa permettersi quello che hai detto



Sicuramente lo fa in base alle risorse come hai detto tu....ma un mio personale pensiero è che qualcuno deve levare le tende anche per via della rosa a 25,abbiamo 4 portieri,11 difensori,9 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti credo sia un esagerazione solo per il campionato è sicuramente più di uno se ne andrà...ho pensato che in uscita fosse così:"honda 8 ml,suso p,matri p,paletta 3ml,Alex 2ml,Zaccardo 1ml,agazzi 1ml,Nocerino p.....e se poi c è il sogno mortolivo via da Milano 5 ml li dovremmo ricavare....beh detto questo credo che se si ha la voglia qualche soldo lo si rimedia....sarebbe un peccato fermarsi adesso ad un passo per tornare competitivo subito per lo scudetto!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport: la Sampdoria vorrebbe rallentare la trattativa per tenere Soriano almeno fino alla 1a giornata di campionato, e cederlo al Milan nelle ultime ore del mercato, visto che ormai l'accordo è ad un passo. Nocerino intanto sarebbe già stato contattato personalmente da Zenga per illustrargli il progetto-Sampdoria. Nodo-ingaggio: il Milan sarebbe disposto a pagare parte dell'ingaggio di Nocerino, giudicato troppo alto per le casse sampdoriane. *



*GdS: la Samp ha aperto al pagamento dilazionato dei 10M previsti dalla clausola. Soriano sempre più vicino.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ......
> : *il Milan sarebbe disposto a pagare parte dell'ingaggio di Nocerino*, giudicato troppo alto per le casse sampdoriane.
> 
> 
> > Mi sembra giusto: si paga o no per la differenziata?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Elmajiko10 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente lo fa in base alle risorse come hai detto tu....ma un mio personale pensiero è che qualcuno deve levare le tende anche per via della rosa a 25,abbiamo 4 portieri,11 difensori,9 centrocampisti e 6 attaccanti credo sia un esagerazione solo per il campionato è sicuramente più di uno se ne andrà...ho pensato che in uscita fosse così:"honda 8 ml,suso p,matri p,paletta 3ml,Alex 2ml,Zaccardo 1ml,agazzi 1ml,Nocerino p.....e se poi c è il sogno mortolivo via da Milano 5 ml li dovremmo ricavare....beh detto questo credo che se si ha la voglia qualche soldo lo si rimedia....sarebbe un peccato fermarsi adesso ad un passo per tornare competitivo subito per lo scudetto!



Non siamo a football manager,
Matri, Alex, Zaccardo, Agazzi, Nocerino, Montolivo te ne liberi solo pagando praticamente tutto l'ingaggio, se ti va bene risparmi circa 0,5 milioni a testa d'ingaggio,
da Honda si può ricavare qualcosa, ma forse è più utile tenerlo in rosa per il marketing
Da Paletta 3 milioni si prendono,ma per me può essere una buona riserva se va via Alex


----------



## Casnop (21 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: la Samp ha aperto al pagamento dilazionato dei 10M previsti dalla clausola. Soriano sempre più vicino.*



Molto bene. Chiudiamo questo file, e affrontiamo altri due la prossima settimana. Dai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: la Samp ha aperto al pagamento dilazionato dei 10M previsti dalla clausola. Soriano sempre più vicino.*



Don't say cat if you haven't it in the sack



Casnop ha scritto:


> Molto bene. Chiudiamo questo file, e affrontiamo altri due la prossima settimana. Dai.



Amico, settimana prossima uno, se va tutto come deve andare.

Altro che due.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Don't say cat if you haven't it in the sack
> 
> Amico, settimana prossima uno, se va tutto come deve andare.
> 
> Altro che due.



Mitico!!!


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: la Samp ha aperto al pagamento dilazionato dei 10M previsti dalla clausola. Soriano sempre più vicino.*



Mi aspettavo qualcosa tipo: Sampdoria accetta 10 mln pagabili in 2 anni, il Milan aveva offerto 12 + Nocerino ma Ferrero ha rifiutato fermamente chiedendo 2 mln in meno pur di non includere Nocerino nella trattativa.
Benvenuto Robert Sorianen.


----------



## devils milano (21 Agosto 2015)

cioè a pensarci bene,se per Soriano ci avessero chiesto 30 milioni,lo avremmo già firmato...ma visto che ha una clausola di 10 milioni non è normale,bisogna trattare..


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo qualcosa tipo: Sampdoria accetta 10 mln pagabili in 2 anni, il Milan aveva offerto 12 + Nocerino ma Ferrero ha rifiutato fermamente chiedendo 2 mln in meno pur di non includere Nocerino nella trattativa.
> Benvenuto Robert Sorianen.



Secondo me i dirigenti del Milan hanno fatto delle giuste valutazioni dei prezzi di mercato. 12 milioni da soli sarebbero eccessivi considerando la clausola da 10, ma aggiungendo Nocerino come contropartita si bilancia tutto (dal momento che il suo prezzo di mercato è -2 milioni  )


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Secondo me i dirigenti del Milan hanno fatto delle giuste valutazioni dei prezzi di mercato. 12 milioni da soli sarebbero eccessivi considerando la clausola da 10, ma aggiungendo Nocerino come contropartita si bilancia tutto (dal momento che il suo prezzo di mercato è *-2 milioni * )



Quanto prende Nocerino d'ingaggio? ops mi sa che abbiamo capito l'intrallazzo.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già le critiche a Sinisa? Madonna, oh..



è la moda del momento, criticare a prescindere tutto e tutti


----------



## forzaplus44 (21 Agosto 2015)

sto sperando che salti tutto!!! maledetto


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS: la Samp ha aperto al pagamento dilazionato dei 10M previsti dalla clausola. Soriano sempre più vicino.*



Ferrero tieni duro


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Già le critiche a Sinisa? Madonna, oh..



Se permetti il Milan merita di meglio dei soldatini sampdoriani di Mihajlovic.Già abbiamo un ad che fa parecchi danni,se poi ci si aggiunge l'allenatore che richiede giocatori mediocri... Trenta milioni bastavano e avanzano per un centrocampista di livello mentre noi li abbiamo buttati per due giocatorini che non spostano nullla.Non ci siamo proprio...


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è la moda del momento, criticare a prescindere tutto e tutti



.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Che sia meglio lui a questo punto ?


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Che sia meglio lui a questo punto ?



Non lo conosco, ma tanto la gazza non azzecca piu' un colpo del Milan da anni. E ho davvero l'impressione che Galliani dopo la batosta Martinez/Kondocoso, abbia smesso di dare informazioni a chiunque, fateci caso nn ci hanno piu' azzeccato da allora....


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Classica notizia pilotata ad arte per farci digerire meglio il felino


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se permetti il Milan merita di meglio dei soldatini sampdoriani di Mihajlovic.Già abbiamo un ad che fa parecchi danni,se poi ci si aggiunge l'allenatore che richiede giocatori mediocri... Trenta milioni bastavano e avanzano per un centrocampista di livello mentre noi li abbiamo buttati per due giocatorini che non spostano nullla.Non ci siamo proprio...



Ad esempio con 30 milioni chi ci compravi come crack?


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è la moda del momento, criticare a prescindere tutto e tutti



Senza che Soriano sia del Milan e che abbiano giocato un minuto di calcio giocato, assurdo manco gli interisti


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Cioè non riusciamo a chiudere uno che costa tra i 10 e i 12 e viriamo su uno da minimo 15?


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio con 30 milioni chi ci compravi come crack?



Youri Tielemans


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Senza che Soriano sia del Milan e che abbiano giocato un minuto di calcio giocato, assurdo manco gli interisti



e Miha è il primo allenatore al mondo bocciato dopo una sola partita, per aggiunta vinta e senza subire gol. Record.


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] Calma. Evitiamo queste risposte!


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Youri Tielemans



Clasie e Maher no? I crack del calcio mondiale. 
Per fortuna che ogni tanto qualcuno viene comprato e fallisce come ad esempio Lestienne.


----------



## VonVittel (21 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ad esempio con 30 milioni chi ci compravi come crack?



Xhaka, Parejo, Javi Martinez, Tielemans, Biglia, William Carvalho, Calhanoglu, Klaassen, Maher, ... E ovviamente non costano 30 milioni molti di questi. Ma stai sicuro che sono di un altro livello rispetto a Soriano


----------



## Jack14 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Ieri su Twitter hanno chiesto di Sissoko a Di Marzio il quale ha risposto che era stato valutato dalla dirigenza milanista ma che il Newcastle chiedeva ben 22M di sterline e non si è fatto più nulla. Secondo me è di gran lunga superiore a Soriano, forte fisicamente e dispone di buona tecnica. Tra l'altro se andate nei forum della Samp, i tifosi doriani non si mettono le mani nei capelli per la cessione di Soriano che è ritenuto (come da molti di noi) sopravvalutato e discontinuo... Ho l'impressione che per il centrocampista non vogliamo spendere più di tanto


----------



## Denni90 (21 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Youri Tielemans


 é sicuro che in Italia farebbe bene?


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> é sicuro che in Italia farebbe bene?



Farebbe bene come Lestienne.


----------



## mark (21 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> é sicuro che in Italia farebbe bene?



No che non è sicuro, è giovane e sarebbe una scommessa, anche se ha già dimostrato di valere!! Quello che è sicuro è che ha molte (e dire molte è riduttivo) più potenzialità di Soriano e un cc con le sue caratteristiche è esattamente quello che ci serve!!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> e Miha è il primo allenatore al mondo bocciato dopo una sola partita, per aggiunta vinta e senza subire gol. Record.



Ho già contattatto il notaio, è tutto pronto per linserimento nel 2016


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Ho già contattatto il notaio, è tutto pronto per linserimento nel 2016



Frigatti lo decreterà sicuramente come Guinness World Record.


----------



## danjr (21 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Clasie e Maher no? I crack del calcio mondiale.
> Per fortuna che ogni tanto qualcuno viene comprato e fallisce come ad esempio Lestienne.



Adesso vanno di moda i giovani olandesi e belgi, ma giocano in campionati che definire ridicoli è un complimento, dove anche Pellè può diventare capocannoniere o Kuyt pensionato segnare a raffica. La maggior parte di essi sono giocatorini belli da vedere che faranno la fine di un affellay qualsiasi (ovvio ci sono anche i Depay). Soriano a 10 è un bell'acquisto, se mai il problema era Bertolacci a 20!


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Se permetti il Milan merita di meglio dei soldatini sampdoriani di Mihajlovic.Già abbiamo un ad che fa parecchi danni,se poi ci si aggiunge l'allenatore che richiede giocatori mediocri... Trenta milioni bastavano e avanzano per un centrocampista di livello mentre noi li abbiamo buttati per due giocatorini che non spostano nullla.Non ci siamo proprio...



Premetto che io non sono d'accordo con l'acquisto di Soriano, ma se Mihajlovic ha bisogno di un giocatore con queste caratteristiche cosa dobbiamo fare noi? Se lui ti chiede una mezzala brava a verticalizzare e a inserirsi e tu gli prendi un 'Pirlo', mi dici a cosa serve, se non a spendere soldi inutilmente?! Lasciamo lavorare questo allenatore ora che ne abbiamo uno!


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Tra l'altro s'è bello e capito che il tifoso milanista è diventato come il classico tifoso romanista: si critica a prescindere e un giocatore/allenatore una settimana è un fenomeno e la settimana dopo un pippone.. Rilassatevi.


----------



## devils milano (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Moussa Sissoko è un centrocampista alla Kondogbia solo che a differenza dell'interista ha molto meno pubblicità..( se quest'anno Kondo anzichè scatenare un'asta tra le milanesi fosse passato in Premier credo che molti avrebbero detto che Sissoko era ancora un gradino superiore ).comunque non credo che il Newcastle lo lasci partire per quella cifra,sempre che non si trovino a corto di soldi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, l'alternativa a Soriano rimane Moussa Sissoko del Newcastle. I Magpies lo valutano 15 mln. *



Come può Sissoko essere l'alternativa e non viceversa?


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

certo che non vedere del potenziale in gente come tielemans o xhaka ce ne vuole......


----------

